# The Worst Display of Taxidermy...



## King

Well ladies and gentleman, I will first say that I am sorry. I need to vent. I received the call this morning from the taxidermist that I took my '07 gobbler to. They advised me that my turkey was finally done and I could pick him up. Needless to say, I was excited. This was my best bird I've ever shot and I shot him with my bow.

11.5" beard
23 lbs
1 1/4 spurs

I was told of this place by one of my buddies and I have seen some of this taxidermist's deer mounts. They looked very good. I paid him a visit last year after shooting my tom and took a look at a few of his turkey mounts and they looked *very good* too. And with his price being less than anybody else, I decided to give him a try. I guess this was my biggest mistake. I did look around at other taxidermists but they all were extremely expensive and this particular taxidermist appeared to do just as good of work.

I am not going to publicly announce what taxidermist this is as it's not allowed, I will only discuss this in PM's. So I make the 35 minute drive early this afternoon to pick up my trophy. When I enter the shop I look around and out of the corner of my eye I see this hideous strutting gobbler mount. I've gotten turkeys mounted before and they came out great. However, this particular gobbler looks as if he's being shot at. As the woman at the desk took me back to see my mount she directed me to said shot at gobbler mount and told me it came out great! I was speechless and really had nothing to say. When all said and done, I paid nearly $400 for a piece of trash that definitely will not be on display in my trophy room. My digital camera is in my car which won't be here for another hour or two so I can't take pictures of it yet to share with you guys. I will definitely have them up for you in a couple hours. It's a darn shame that such a beautiful bird was made to look this bad.

Here's a picture of the bird after I shot him. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## NY911

Cant wait to see the pix!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Not good !!!!


----------



## Stanley

We'll see.


----------



## seminolewind

Man that sux hate you worked so hard and now your mount is trashed. Well at least you know who not to use or recommend anymore.


----------



## bigpinehc

Im not trying to ruffle your feathers, I really hate it for you, but what did you really expect for $400? That's pretty cheap for a strutting turkey mount, especially if that includes a base and habitat. If indeed you looked at mounts he had on display and they looked "good", I would at least call him out on that fact and get an explanation on what happend with your bird.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

bigpinehc said:


> Im not trying to ruffle your feathers, I really hate it for you, but what did you really expect for $400? That's pretty cheap for a strutting turkey mount, especially if that includes a base and habitat. If indeed you looked at mounts he had on display and they looked "good", I would at least call him out on that fact and get an explanation on what happend with your bird.



Around here that mount will run anywhere from $400-500 and that is from very reputable taxidermists.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

DesignedToHunt said:


> Around here that mount will run anywhere from $400-500 and that is from very reputable taxidermists.


that's the going rate around here too


----------



## Pat Bischoff

I feel your pain. I went on a remote bear hunt in Alberta and got my first bear. I wanted to take frozen hide home but was also concerned about it getting back frozen having three separate flights to get home. One of the guides was a taxidermist and the outfitters told us he did good work. I ended up spending $1300.00 for total piece of garbage. My Taxidermist described the rug as being done by a novice. I am having as much repaired as I can so is going to cost me even more. Never again will I make that mistake.


----------



## D-TRAIN

dwagoner said:


> if you were not satisfied with the outcome why would you still pay for it and say nothing??


+1


----------



## ruffme

pppiiiicccctttuuuurrrreeesssss


----------



## Sandilands

Can they fix turkey mounts???? I'd tell him it looks like **** and ask him to fix er up to look like the mounts you saw to begin with.
Sorry to hear about your bad luck


----------



## BULLBLASTER

redruff said:


> pppiiiicccctttuuuurrrreeesssss


that right there is some impressive spelling!!!!:darkbeer:

but we really do need ppppppppiiiiiiiiiiccccccttttttuuuuuurrrrreeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## BowhntrOma

$400.00 would get you one hell of a mount around here.


----------



## hrnhunter

dont keep us hanging we want to see pic..:wink:
after reading all that,,


----------



## silver_yummies

looking forward to seeing the pics....sorry to hear this though.


----------



## zap

dwagoner said:


> If you were not satisfied with the outcome why would you still pay for it and say nothing??


I agree.


----------



## tackscall

I've got one being done right now for $550, man I hope I'm happy with him


----------



## tatersdad

I feel your pain. I had a beautiful 9 pound brown trout That I took to a "taxidermist" When I went to pick it up he was beating on it with the handle of a screw driver, and had spray painted it to look like a rainbow. WITH A CAN OF SPRAY PIANT!!I should have turned and run when I dropped it off because he was practicing his archery for an elk hunt. Which is all good... except he was shooting at a target at 200 yards with a bow!
For some reason, this guy doesn't do taxidermy any more. My wife was afraid to get in the truck with me when we picked it up. Another guy was picking his grandsons first deer up and the guy had painted the antlers glossy black.
I do alot more research before I drop anything off at the taxi now.


----------



## pizzle

I still don't understand why you can't mention the name of the taxi.


----------



## shooterdom

*i dont do any taxidermy*

..but i dont think of "spray paint" when thinking about restoring an animal to its natural appearance


----------



## WaterboyUT

I would love to see it.


----------



## bigbowman14

sorry to hear that. I would have demanded it be fixed or no pay and walked out...cause it isnt gonna do you any good in the garage.


----------



## FallVitals

dwagoner said:


> If you were not satisfied with the outcome why would you still pay for it and say nothing??


+1

im a very very mild manored guy. Hate to be like... this isnt right, or im very displeased.... but on something like that,,,, i think i would definantly speak up...


----------



## King

dwagoner said:


> If you were not satisfied with the outcome why would you still pay for it and say nothing??


I was under the impression that for taxidermy work once the taxidermist is done with his services then he is to be paid. However, I did speak to a reputable taxidermist whom I should have gone to in the first place and he told me that wasn't true. So I'm going to call the guy tomorrow and see what we can figure out. This thing is a piece of trash. I'm working on uploading the pictures now.


----------



## King

FallVitals said:


> +1
> 
> im a very very mild manored guy. Hate to be like... this isnt right, or im very displeased.... but on something like that,,,, i think i would definantly speak up...


I am a very mild mannered man as well. I have to be, I work for the local police dept do not want to cause a scene. However, I do regret paying for it. The actual taxidermist wasn't there when I picked it up. His wife was. I am going to call him tomorrow and get it figured out.


----------



## BigBirdVA

I feel your pain. I used to have one exactly like you describe. Finally just threw it away. It was hideous. No it was Stephen King hideous. The guy does deer really great so I figured a turkey would look good. Wrong! It was a few years ago so I didn't pay as much but back then it was a lot so it hurt about the same.


----------



## King

Sandilands said:


> Can they fix turkey mounts???? I'd tell him it looks like **** and ask him to fix er up to look like the mounts you saw to begin with.
> Sorry to hear about your bad luck


They use adhesive and cannot fix turkey mounts. I spoke to a couple other taxidermists today and they told me it's nearly impossible.



bigpinehc said:


> Im not trying to ruffle your feathers, I really hate it for you, but what did you really expect for $400? That's pretty cheap for a strutting turkey mount, especially if that includes a base and habitat. If indeed you looked at mounts he had on display and they looked "good", I would at least call him out on that fact and get an explanation on what happend with your bird.


My guess is he bought them on Ebay.  Because his work definitely didn't amount to those.


----------



## King

Here are some pictures. The beard isn't aligned. It's cock-eyed off to the left.























































His legs don't even line up.










Head looks like foam.


----------



## ondavirg

Oh my goodness....is that a turkey???

Man, I would have to get a refund or something


----------



## Violator

Dude.......................:embara:
That IS rough.
You may want to discuss this with the guy.


----------



## jre4192

If that were my mount I'm guessing this story would not end well.


----------



## Death Blow

Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


----------



## dogg3250

That is not right. i would have turned around and left the shop with out the bird


----------



## Sandilands

Now I see what you saying. I hope you didn't pay him for that.:darkbeer: I'll have a beer for you tonight:darkbeer: maybe 2


----------



## Fortancient

Wow that is bad. Fake head really don't help.leason learned find a good taxidermist and become his friend wheather he wants any new friends or not.


----------



## Tenacity

Looks like they used it for a dust mop before you picked it up. Hopefully you can work something out with him.


----------



## rayburn62

I am sorry man. I think my decoy is more realistic.


----------



## Kansas P&Y

Decoy?? That will scare off a starving coyote!


----------



## King

I'm going to call him first thing in the morning when his shop opens up. It's sad cause this is my best bird and with a bow to boot. 11.5" beard. Would have been around 4th in PA on the NWTF site. And to have it butchered like this... Just sad. I'm definitely going to ask for a refund. He can have the God forsaken thing.


----------



## Antlermass

My god I hope this is a joke, because that mount is There is no way in hell they would have got a dime out of me for piece of turd! You should have wiped your ass with that $400 before you gve it to them because thats what they did to your bird. Go get your money back tommarow!  All you have there is an expensive decoy now.


----------



## madarchery

Should have left it there. And should have spoke up right away. Thats B.S.

I don't care who you are. If he does alright deer etc he knows what is good and what is not. That is not. Anyone can see that.

looks like you got a 400 bill and some extra coming. If not BBB need to be called and an add run in the local paper. May be the last thing he mounts.


----------



## duckmaster46975

I feel for ya man.That looks as bad as a deer I had done a few years ago. In my case I got a new cape and at least could have it redone even though it really isn't the same. Hopefully there is a way for you to get it redone.


----------



## Charman03

dude that is freaking awful and I would not have even left the shop with that piece of crap. How can anyone honestly let that thing go out the door of their shop. I hope you can atleast get your money back and maybe salvage the beard and fan. You should not have gave them any money and you wouldn't have to worry about getting it back. I think I could do a better job mounting that thing and I have zero experience. I feel really bad for your situation and I hope you get it resolved, but I cannot help but laugh at how bad that birds looks. By the way shoot me a PM with the shops name so I mark down never to go there.


----------



## King

pizzle said:


> I still don't understand why you can't mention the name of the taxi.


I'm going to give the guy an opportunity to make things right.


----------



## Wirtbowhunter

Wow, I think I'd have left it there and got any deposit back. I've never seen anything like that sorta looks like it was dragged behind a vechicle for some time. ukey:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Dude......holy shhhhhhnikey!!!

That's gotta be the worst I've ever saw.
I hope that whatever recourse you have,that it all works out for you.


----------



## Charman03

kansas p&y said:


> decoy?? That will scare off a starving coyote!


lol


----------



## hooks

This is a joke, right?


----------



## buck-n-nuts

Man i would not be a happy camper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would not have left the shop with it let alone paid for it..


----------



## Dren1276

If that thing didn't have black feathers I would say it was a deranged chicken. Sorry it turned out so bad. Maybe you could use it as a decoy atleast it wouldn't go to waste. I'm curious can they even fix it at this point I don't have any idea about taxidermy


----------



## Charman03

please keep us posted, this is outright robbery.


----------



## archeryhunterME

yeah, that is not good


----------



## tatersdad

Beamen123 said:


> I'm going to give the guy an opportunity to make things right.


That sounds like the best place to start. Good luck.Sorry for the loss, it looks like it was a great bird.
JD


----------



## manboy

*wow*

i am not the best bird taxi, but man thats bad. give him a call, tell him what you think, if he is any kind of business man he'll refund your coin with no problem. sorry about your luck


----------



## outdrsmn

*Joke*

Man that has to be a prank, are you sure the guy is not just jerking you around, candid camera or something.


----------



## tpriest

That is terrible! Probably should have never accepted it and paid for it. Good luck! 
I have a buck that I shot last year that didn't turn out as well as I wished it did, it is a horrible feeling in your stomach! 

Sorry bud!


----------



## King

This is no joke. I can guarantee you that...


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

holy crap i didn't even see who posted this till the very end! sorry randy for your luck, i'd be really aggravated too! that is a shame on such a nice bird (well was a nice bird) you'll have to PM then so i know who not to go to

-Alec


----------



## mbeason

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: Wow is all I have to say. Sorry about that trophy getting butchered.


----------



## crockett

look's like somthing on a south park episode! 

i would get my cash back if i were you.


----------



## Snood Slapper

Beamen123, so sorry that this happened to you. That is truly pitiful. If I were that taxidermist, I would have been embarrassed and just told you the truth that I fouled it up. I am afraid that having accepting it from him, however, will make getting restitution harder, but I hope that is not the case.


----------



## JOSHM

DUDE I'm sorry but my wife and I have been laughing for 5 minutes I feel for ya brother, I know how exciting it is to go pick up a new mount, please keep us posted on how it goes, and don't take no for an awnser:wink:


----------



## King

Snood Slapper said:


> Beamen123, so sorry that this happened to you. That is truly pitiful. If I were that taxidermist, I would have been embarrassed and just told you the truth that I fouled it up. I am afraid that having accepting it from him, however, will make getting restitution harder, but I hope that is not the case.


Thank you for your support.

Randy


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Are you sure you are not gettin' Punk'd by your friends? 

I have decoys that look better than that.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Man i feel sorry for you, to put all that money into it and time and effort to kill that caliber of bird with your bow, and have it come out looking like that. I understand the beard being that way, but the head looks like it cam off of my Flambeau decoy, at best. Im sorry what you got, if i where you, that thing would be back at the taxidermist. 

Good luck.


----------



## NW.Iowan

*nasty*

that has to be the worst thing that i have ever seen ukey:ukey:ukey:

I would have walked over to the nearest garbage can and thrown that thing and the bill in. Right in front of them and said now go get my Turkey ....


----------



## hardwoodhitman

did you harvest that bird with your bow or your truck?:wink:


----------



## Snood Slapper

If you have some other pictures of the bird right after you harvested it (the way it was supposed to look), I'd take them in to the shop with you. If he gives you any resisistance, I'd say these are what I'll be presenting to the BBB and to the judge in small claims court.


----------



## inmyelement

First off I really feels bad for you, I can't imagine how demoralizing that has to be.

The thing is like a train wreck, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## buck_hunter21

Ouch... dude I am sorry.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Wow, sorry about the mount, there is a reason the taxidermist was not there when you picked it up!! He let his wife be the scape goat. I would have left it there with my number and told him to call me and talk this over.

That is terrible, you expect to see that in a barber shop from a mount done 50 years ago!!

I'd go back, he has to make it right.


----------



## Dren1276

Snood Slapper said:


> Beamen123, so sorry that this happened to you. That is truly pitiful. If I were that taxidermist, I would have been embarrassed and just told you the truth that I fouled it up. I am afraid that having accepting it from him, however, will make getting restitution harder, but I hope that is not the case.


Well there is power in numbers and AT has the numbers. I'm sure he wouldn't want the name of his business posted on here. If he gives you the run around just show him some of the responses here.


----------



## King

Snood Slapper said:


> If you have some other pictures of the bird right after you harvested it (the way it was supposed to look), I'd take them in to the shop with you. If he gives you any resisistance, I'd say these are what I'll be presenting to the BBB and to the judge in small claims court.


The other taxidermists I spoke with said it would be a good idea to take him to small claims court if he refuses to refund my money but that would probably end up in a mess anyway. Not sure if it's worth it. I'll speak to him tomorrow and get it figured out. I'm ashamed to have it sitting in my bedroom. That's how bad it is... It even looks worse in person!


----------



## QuickReflex

Looks like that bird was out in a hurricane then mounted , good luck I d be talking to the man or be talking about the man one way or another his choice.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

maybe you should take a picture of one thats done right off of google and take it to him and compare! i'd be soooo POed right now! i'm getting madd just sitting here reading and its not even my bird!!


----------



## czeger

im sorry about that, that looks like crap stuff like this reminds me why my taxidermist is more expensive and takes a little longer to do it


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Beamen123 said:


> The other taxidermists I spoke with said it would be a good idea to take him to small claims court if he refuses to refund my money but that would probably end up in a mess anyway. Not sure if it's worth it. I'll speak to him tomorrow and get it figured out. I'm ashamed to have it sitting in my bedroom. That's how bad it is... It even looks worse in person!


I would not let that in my bedroom....I have standards. :wink:


----------



## JustinM

OMG when i read this I thought oh this guy is blowing it up on how bad it is, well after seeing it I just had to laugh. I am sorry for laughing and even sorryier that it turned out the way it did. I wish you the best


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Beamen123 said:


> The other taxidermists I spoke with said it would be a good idea to take him to small claims court if he refuses to refund my money but that would probably end up in a mess anyway. Not sure if it's worth it. I'll speak to him tomorrow and get it figured out. *I'm ashamed to have it sitting in my bedroom*. That's how bad it is... It even looks worse in person!


Bedroom??!!, that dang thing would give me nightmares!!

He has to make this right, that is probably the worse mount job I have ever seen on a turkey. It ranks up there with that wicked look buck mount that floats around here.

I understand you not mentioning his name but if he don't redo it or give you your money back, I would warn all my family and friends.

Its not your fault, he is the taxidermist and its a craft, he apparently has yet to master it.

BTW: I seen a guy over at Realtrees forums in the classifieds selling turkey heads that look more realistic, maybe if he refuses to make it right you can try to fix it and make it somewhat presentable. Good luck!


----------



## FallVitals

Beamen123 said:


> The other taxidermists I spoke with said it would be a good idea to take him to small claims court if he refuses to refund my money but that would probably end up in a mess anyway. Not sure if it's worth it. I'll speak to him tomorrow and get it figured out. I'm ashamed to have it sitting in my bedroom. That's how bad it is... It even looks worse in person!


Beamen123, man, im sorry your having to go through this.

My god....

a freakin' PRETTY BOY DECOY WITH REAL FAN would look better then that!

Id be sure to tell him that one if it was me. 

but seriously.... first the head... HIDEOUS. My cheap $20 Flembeau decoys have a better looking had then that!

He looks like hes gettiing ready to hike the ball to the quarter back!

I would settle for nothing les then my money back, the beard, legs, and what is left of that fan.... Speaking of the fan... was the middle of the fan 'slumped in' liek that,, or did he think that looked good?????

and the friggin "habitat". Looks like he took a piece of foam. sprayed great stuff on it, smoothed it out, and spinked sand on it  very Bland, and ugly. Not even any talent on the habitat!

I havent seen very many full body turkey mounts in person.... but they are nothing compared to this! this is HIDEOUS.

Liek i said, i would settle for nothing more then my money back or go to small claims. DONT LET HIM HAVE THE MOUNT BACK WITH HIM GIVING YOU ANY MONEY.

Man,, im sorry you have to go through this... what a nightmare


----------



## WaterboyUT

It looks like the dog got a hold of it after it was done. Sorry to see that your trophy is ruined.


----------



## King

FallVitals said:


> Beamen123, man, im sorry your having to go through this.
> 
> My god....
> 
> a freakin' PRETTY BOY DECOY WITH REAL FAN would look better then that!
> 
> Id be sure to tell him that one if it was me.
> 
> but seriously.... first the head... HIDEOUS. My cheap $20 Flembeau decoys have a better looking had then that!
> 
> He looks like hes gettiing ready to hike the ball to the quarter back!
> 
> I would settle for nothing les then my money back, the beard, legs, and what is left of that fan.... Speaking of the fan... was the middle of the fan 'slumped in' liek that,, or did he think that looked good?????
> 
> and the friggin "habitat". Looks like he took a piece of foam. sprayed great stuff on it, smoothed it out, and spinked sand on it  very Bland, and ugly. Not even any talent on the habitat!
> 
> I havent seen very many full body turkey mounts in person.... but they are nothing compared to this! this is HIDEOUS.
> 
> Liek i said, i would settle for nothing more then my money back or go to small claims. DONT LET HIM HAVE THE MOUNT BACK WITH HIM GIVING YOU ANY MONEY.
> 
> Man,, im sorry you have to go through this... what a nightmare


The fan was in perfect condition when it was delivered to him. It's a damn shame.


----------



## live2bowhunt

Surely this was some kind of cruel joke....your mount must have been in the back room....or had he never seen a real turkey????


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Yikes.

The head is ridiculous, the feathers look like he mopped the floor with them, the legs look like a kid superglued them on, the fan looks horrible. What more can I say? That is by far, some of the worst taxidermy work I have EVER seen. I would demand my money back ASAP! Good luck!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

hey man if you want some one to roll with you to the place so its not just your word against his i'm available after 9:15am tomorrow! for real this guy better not give you any grief!


----------



## FrankinLAURELS

WOW...that's sad.....here's a great mount of a similar bird....this one was about the same price...done by a real hunter...notice the difference!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

That is how they should look like, awesome mount job there!!

I would print off that post with that mount and show him what others are telling you a full mount should look like!!


----------



## hooks

Beamen123 said:


> This is no joke. I can guarantee you that...


The vein in my head is pounding right now just thinking about this. That "mount" is ridiculous. I'd get my money back first thing, that takes care of the money part. Then I'd take him to SC court to get damages for ruining my trophy bird. God, I'd be so pist.


----------



## King

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> hey man if you want some one to roll with you to the place so its not just your word against his i'm available after 9:15am tomorrow! for real this guy better not give you any grief!


I may take you up on that Alec. I'm going to call him first and go from there.


----------



## turkeyinstinct

WOW! I think I would of thrown that back at the guy, you cant even get a good tail mount now I am kinda glad I spent more for mine ($750) twice as much but also looks like a live bird!


----------



## Phoenix34

Wow, I really hope that this was all a joke. That is the worst "professional" taxidermy job I have ever seen. I feel for you, but it's stories like this who really make me appreciate my taxidermist. Maybe the wife gave you the wrong bird and your's is still sitting in his shop.


----------



## MTNHunt

Get your money back! Sorry about your bird.

That guy really S-----------K's. It was definatly a reason why he wasn't there to take your money. Don't be polite to him and tell him you didn't want to embarass his wife, but he should know that mount is awful.ukey:


----------



## Washi

You got robbed.


----------



## Wishbone

Good Lord !!! 
Are you sure you didn't get somebodys fighting chicken mistake :tongue:


----------



## dstreet

Man I feel SOOOO bad for you!!! That guy should go to jail for that. He stole your bird and destroyed it. I started doing some of my own taxidermy 2 years ago and most of what I learned was from the guys on taxidermy.net. There are some incredible taxidermists on there and I would ask them what to do before you do anything else. Do NOT take it back to that guy!! If he cant mount a bird in good shape there is no way he is going to be able to fix it. I would post that picture on taxidermy.net and maybe someone on there will know somebody in your area that would fix it for you. I'm pretty sure that a professional taxidermist could make that bird come alive again. I've seen some awful looking stuff that they made beautiful again. I'm sure he didnt flesh that thing properly and I can see he didnt dry the feathers well enough. That base looks like plywood with pl400 spraypainted. I dont even know what to say about that head. I've seen some fake heads that are painted and look great but I'd go with a freeze dried head next time. That guy should not only give you your money back but pay a real taxidermist to fix it. Just hope he didn't use silicone to attach it to the body. I have never mounted a turkey but this is the last duck I did. I think it's the tenth one i've done for myself and I'm pretty sure it looks better then that "taxidermist" tukey.


----------



## Paul S.

What? I think it looks good. Man, that sucks. I wouldn't have even put it in my truck. You need to go get a refund.:BangHead:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Wishbone said:


> Good Lord !!!
> Are you sure you didn't get somebodys fighting chicken mistake :tongue:


That looks like a Tom that got whooped by a dozen or so jakes.

Maybe the taxidermist decided to go with a dusting/full strut pose!!

I don't know taxidermy but can it be saved? I know with deer if you mess the hide up you can get another one from another deer that is the same size but what about turkey's? 

I sure hope this is the biggest prank in the history of pranks and you got old "Buster" that the taxidermist made up as a joke to give to full mount customers.

Maybe that is the reason he was gone from his shop, he couldn't give it to you without a straight face. 

Sure hope it works out for you, its funny to laugh about the job but in your shoes that was a prize bird you wanted mounted and you remember that hunt! Sorry you have to live with it.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## NW.Iowan

*you should print this thread*

you should print this thread and take it to him - maybe that would make him do the right thing


----------



## full moon

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


yep


----------



## hardwoodhitman

i hate to laugh but holy cow i didn't know what to expect until you posted the pics. that wouldn't even make a good decoy. he looks like a crackhead turkey looking for his next fix


----------



## JustOneMoreShot

That is a really bad turkey mount. ukey:


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

Oops. Duplicate.


----------



## Lonestar63

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Wow, sorry about the mount, there is a reason the taxidermist was not there when you picked it up!! He let his wife be the scape goat. I would have left it there with my number and told him to call me and talk this over.
> *
> That is terrible, you expect to see that in a barber shop from a mount done 50 years ago!!*
> 
> I'd go back, he has to make it right.



Thats what i was thinking. It looks like it was done at the turn of the century.
Not this one, but about 108 years ago.

Sorry he done that to a beautiful trophy. 
I hope everything works out.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

This is a very sad story. I feel your pain. I hope you can work it out with him to at least get a refund and give him back the bird.

I would tell him how upset and disappointed I was, then ask him if he would be happy with that mount? If he lies and says "Yes", then I would get other customers of his to decide/vote on it. Or put it on display in a very public place and say "here is a mount by X taxidermist. Is this a natural looking mount? Would you pay $400 for it?" Public humiliation often works better than private confrontation.

On the positive side, now it is time to go out and get another turkey with your bow. :wink:

I think the funny deer mount they're talking about is this one.

Ray


----------



## sawtoothscream

that thing looks horrible. i would go back and ask for a refund or a discount. what a shame i would have spoke up right there.


----------



## bmfboshooter

That is atrocius. I hope you get this straightened out without anymore grief. Keep us posted on what you find out tomorrow.


----------



## dressed2kill

I am sorry your trophy was ruined, any decent taxidermist would have never gave this to you. I had 3 bucks mounted 2 years ago and wasnt happy with any of them, i learned you have to find someone good and stick with them. i hope he honors his bad work and gives you a refund at least, i wouldn't let him try to fix it by no means, he has done enough....


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois

*WoW !!!!!*

....:jaw:..... Holy cow man.If you payed by credit card stop payment as soon as you can.Heck you may of been able to do that good.


----------



## Booner1331

Looks like something I'd do....LOL and I've never done it before


----------



## nchandmade

I just went back and looked at the pictures, that HAS to be a joke. I've been doing my own birds for the last twenty four years and I've never seen anything even close. I don't think I could make one look that bad if I tried.
I think I have two mature toms in the freezer, one is skinned out and one whole. I'd be willing to give you one....certainly you can salvage the legs and the beard. At least you would have part of your bird, not much different than using a different cape on a deer. PM if you are interested.

I was going to make(mount) a strutting tom decoy, just haven't got the time.


----------



## [email protected]

You forgot to mention that it blew out the back of the truck while driving home, right!?

This must be a prank or he let his 6 year old son practice mounting your bird. This is terrible and he should repay you ASAP!.....Not even close to professional taxidermy work!!!!!!


----------



## King

[email protected] said:


> You forgot to mention that it blew out the back of the truck while driving home, right!?
> 
> This must be a prank or he let his 6 year old son practice mounting your bird. This is terrible and he should repay you ASAP!.....Not even close to professional taxidermy work!!!!!!


You're tellin' me. I was appalled when I saw this mount sitting on the table with my name on it.


----------



## King

nchandmade said:


> I just went back and looked at the pictures, that HAS to be a joke. I've been doing my own birds for the last twenty four years and I've never seen anything even close. I don't think I could make one look that bad if I tried.
> I think I have two mature toms in the freezer, one is skinned out and one whole. I'd be willing to give you one....certainly you can salvage the legs and the beard. At least you would have part of your bird, not much different than using a different cape on a deer. PM if you are interested.
> 
> I was going to make(mount) a strutting tom decoy, just haven't got the time.


I sent you a PM. Thanks for the offer. AT is an incredible place with incredible people.


----------



## Jamis

There's no way I would pay $400 for a piece of trash mount like that......I would be having a talk with that taxidermist!


----------



## yoda4x4

Oh man Randy, I feel your pain. That cut, so to speak, is DEEP! Best of luck getting this guy to do the right thing.

David


----------



## cmjttco

Man, my dad had a tom mounted over 10 years ago that looked better then and still does now. I'm truly sorry to see someone's dream animal be so disrespectfully recreated.
I'm not a taxidermist, but the only guys I ever use are true artists. I don't think I can post their names, but I took a 30lb striper to them and they called me 3 YEARS after I'd gotten it back to have me bring it back to be repainted, just because they'd gotten some better equipment since then and didn't want anyone to see their work and not be impressed. 
I really hope you can get that reconciled somehow.


----------



## thelefty41

my king strut decoy has a better looking head than that. Also were the 3 tail feathers shorter than the rest to begin with, or did he screw that up as well. It almost looks like you strapped it to the hood of your car for the ride home. Those feathers are [email protected]#$ed up.


----------



## woodsman2230

That is awful....If it were mine that would not have ended well for the taxidermist.


----------



## Inukshuk

"That's not so bad.......LOL
It's a good joke. Now where's my bird ?!"
That's what I'd say when I dropped it off tomorrow. 
If that is your bird then he has no right charging you for his aprentices to practice on. Tell him to come up with a decent mount that you can put your bird's beard on or give back the money and take the beard (if it's really the right one) so you can have it put on another bird done by a real taxidermist.
That's really too bad. Sorry man.

(I'm sorry I laughed as hard as I did when I saw it)


----------



## 50bowhunter

Wow! I think that is the worst "mistake" I have ever seen with taxidermy. I feel for you man, when you are a police officer sometime you just have to bite your tounge because everyone else holds you to a higher standard.


----------



## acridlon

Thats just not right!!! I am sorry for your awful expierience. I hope you are able you resolve/salvage something from this....


----------



## caseydan34

SORRY DUDE but that mount is absolutely HIDEOUS!!! My taxidermist motto is SATISFACTION GUARANTEED or he will do it over. I'd complain if I were you!!!


----------



## abps1

Wow. I couldn't believe the pictures. My wife and I laughed for a few minutes. That is absolutely terrible. Go back and get your money. First I would see if you can get your money back. If not, I would take him to small claims court even if it seems like it will cost you more in the long run. That is robbery.


----------



## joffutt1

OMG. Thats horride. I would be demanding my money back and a free mount.


----------



## tsjens52

I feel horrible for you!! It is terrible to have a real trophy ruined like that, but I can't stop laughing!! That is absolutely the WORST mount I have ever seen!!

Good luck with getting your money back!!


----------



## Stanley

There is no way that bird came from a taxidermist. You are trying to pull a fast one on us.


----------



## WCWade

I did not read all of the posts for fear someone might quote you and I would have to look at that picture again.
Man, I feel terrible for you. 
I had a similar experience with a taxidermist.......nevermind.
sorry.


----------



## pizzle

I'll do your next one for 1/2 the cost.


----------



## McCann

so when I was in culinary school we had to do ice carvings. never could get that swan to not look like the Kellogg's Chicken. After seeing those pics I might have to pic up the chain saw and chisels again. 

Bud i trully feel for you. I would defintitly be having a conversation with this Taxidermist. And would definitly think about canceling a check or denying a credit card receipt.

Marc


----------



## 2 Ultras

Two things.. one, that thing is flat out scary looking and I hope the dude that wrecked your bird makes it right.

two..this is one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time!


----------



## ucsdryder

I'm sorry, but I laughed out loud when I saw that. Have you talked to the taxi yet? He HAS to know that is a POS. My guess...he had someone else do it. Maybe his son or someone learning the trade? Maybe he charged you 400 and paid someone 100 to do it and made an easy 300. Did you pay with a credit card? If so, I would stop payment if he didn't refund you IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awful....


----------



## ucsdryder

I just showed my wife this thread. She is born and raised, a So Cal girl, and refuses to participate in hunting or eating things I kill, but VERY supportive of my "habit". Anyways, I showed it to her and she laughed and said it looks like the turkey from South Park. She couldn't believe that someone would charge money for something like that, she thought it was a joke. 

**She also liked the deer mount...thought that was hilarious too...


----------



## King

Stanley said:


> There is no way that bird came from a taxidermist. You are trying to pull a fast one on us.


Actually Stanley, I am not. This is from an actual taxidermist in Southeast PA. It's a sad, sad day.


----------



## King

Paid with my debit card. I already called the bank. Unable to stop payment.


----------



## xswanted

It looks like he stuck his beak in a power outlet.

Hopefully you can get your money back.


----------



## jimposten

It is so bad it is hard to believe it is real.... I would print the pages of this thread... take it in to him, and demand he make it right.... WHich realistically isnt possible... Even a refund still leaves you with a destroyed trophy, unmet expectations, and wated time...

Just your cash back will not undoo this.

Had you seen work he had done before that was satisfactory?

JIM



Beamen123 said:


> Actually Stanley, I am not. This is from an actual taxidermist in Southeast PA. It's a sad, sad day.


----------



## pizzle

Beamen123 said:


> Paid with my debit card. I already called the bank. Unable to stop payment.


You bought it. How is it right to stop payment now. You should've walked out and not paid. I still don't get why you can't mention the name of the place that did it. It's not "slander". It's more of an unfavorable review.


----------



## King

jimposten said:


> It is so bad it is hard to believe it is real.... I would print the pages of this thread... take it in to him, and demand he make it right.... WHich realistically isnt possible... Even a refund still leaves you with a destroyed trophy, unmet expectations, and wated time...
> 
> Just your cash back will not undoo this.
> 
> Had you seen work he had done before that was satisfactory?
> 
> JIM


I had seen work in his shop, yes. Not sure if it was his but he had it in his shop acting like it was his. I've seen some deer mounts that he's done for my buddy and they looked good. But this turkey... I'm just speechless. It's ridiculous that he'd even let it leave his shop looking like this.


----------



## zap

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.



Thats the funniest thing I have read on here in quite a while.


----------



## DimeTimeTom

man o' man, that is hideous. i cant believe a taxi. could look at this and accept money...

The head on veiw looks like the southpark thanksgiving turkey, maybe that was the pic he was looking at 

very sorry for the let down


----------



## ucsdryder

Are there any turkey mounts in the shop? If so, they are obviously not going to look like yours. The first step is to get him to admit that it isn't right. Best way is to compare it to a "regular" mount. Do you remember seeing any turkey mounts?


----------



## SANDBAGGER

AdvanTimberLou said:


> That looks like a Tom that got whooped by a dozen or so jakes.
> 
> Maybe the taxidermist decided to go with a dusting/full strut pose!!
> 
> First off ,,,,,:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::chortle:,,,,OK
> 
> Sorry I had to get that out,
> 
> That bird would scare the crap out of a dozen jakes, and all the hens would take the yearlings around him holding their wingtips saying " don't stare at him, he can't help he's FUGLY ".......I keep looking for some small krutches or a walker of some sort holding him up. Looks like he took an arrow up the arse, or has a reallybad case of hemheroides. He needs some preperation H for sure.
> I really feel for ya I have seen better looking roadkill............


----------



## zap

Looks like the Thanksgiving day parade turkey about to crash.

Go there tommorrow and get a refund. I cannot believe you paid for that.


----------



## Rford

*Holy Smokes!!*

I hate to say it...but I started laughing my a## off when those pictures popped up...I could do a better job with a gunny sack and some bondo...holy smokes. That's not right and I'd haul it back and ask for my money back and if I didn't get it back I'd set that sucker up somewhere in public with a sign on it "advertising" the taxidermist...

Honest to god that's a the funnies thing I've seen in a long time....sorry for you and hate to see you spend good money...but that's one ugly mount...


----------



## hardwoodhitman

2 Ultras said:


> Two things.. one, that thing is flat out scary looking and I hope the dude that wrecked your bird makes it right.
> 
> two..this is one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time!


i have to keep getting on the computer and reading this thread. i'm sorry all the laughter is at your turkey, but man it is a funny looking bird. it seems like you have the entire thread backing you on this one.


----------



## onetohunt

If you paid $400 for that, I've got some swamp land in Florida for sale. Sorry to say, but that is the ugliest mount I've ever seen. Take it back and get your money back. Sorry for your misfortune..:embara:


----------



## harleyrider

What a bird! Congrats on the kill! :darkbeer: Condolences on the mount. :rip:

I imagine that you'll get this sorted out soon enough. This guy's business will surely sink into a big hole in the ground if he considers work like this to be acceptable.

HR

p.s., I'll give you $50 for it.


----------



## Rford

*Small Claims Court*

Somebody mentioned small claims court....if you can't convince the guy to give you a refund, that's not a bad idea. I'm a lawyer. You've got a claim. You don't need to be a lawyer to appear in SC court, and the filing fee is usually under $100, and if you win you get it paid back to you by the defendant. You're a cop, so my guess you'd be a fine witness and even a non-hunting judge will know you did not get the benefit of the bargain here.


----------



## Guest

wow I am tagging this post for future reference. that is one ugly bird


----------



## benton

You could have got one of those wraps for your decoy for a lot less!


----------



## Wishbone

ttt for the fighting chicken :chortle:


----------



## Red Fletch

WOW! I'm really sorry to see that Randy! Good trophy gone to waste.

I glued some feathers from a tom I shot onto one of my decoys this spring. I think your taxidermist accidentally gave you my decoy...

How many arrows did you shoot him with? Geeze! Two would have been enough. Looks like you hit him with the whole ten arrow quiver...:wink:

Sure hope he gets it right for you!


----------



## Cariss

Man I feel your you with that scary bird. Hope everything turns out good for you!! It does look like the turkey from South Park came alive!!


----------



## Steve Walters

Wow that is bad! (Never seen one that bad) Like the one post said, Print this thread out, and show it too him. Tell him you want your money back, or you'll post his busniess name and location all over the web! And get ride of it! Every time you look at it, its going to make you mad.......

Sorry for your bad luck....


----------



## Jeremіah

Dude!


----------



## PA SILVERBACK

Funniest thing I seen in a Long Time :chicken01:


----------



## inselman

wow, that's really bad...sorry man. 
I wish you could get your money back!

Is this really a reputable taxidermist, or just a independent person doing it as their part time job?


----------



## DesignedToHunt

That right there is the Rocky Dennis of turkey mounts 


I would have left with the bird and not given him a DIME and if he said a word I would have called every news station in the area to come down to his shop and "show off" the kind of work that he does. That's absolutely horrible


----------



## Twisted Canuck

For $400 you could have had one of these....looks just about as good, and you could use it for kids parties and get some money out of the deal...

Sorry about the bum deal though...


----------



## ryan t

Just the same feelings here. That is the absolute worst mount ever. Best of luck for a resolution in your favor. Keep us posted.


----------



## ultratec1

Sure wish someone would repost it so I could something besides a red X.


----------



## Xiisign

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


I was thinking the same thing. Man I would want my money back. Tell him to display it in his shop and see how many customers would laugh.


----------



## JLR

I am glad you can't see my face right now. I would feel really bad if you saw the tears caused by laughter. It is a shame what the guy did to your trophy. I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Buckblood

Horrible. A good azz kicking is in order!!! 

The worst I've ever seen. Is it possible it's some kind of sick joke someone is playing?


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

looks like preschool day,,class were going to stick feathers on a turkey today..

man i feel sorry for you,,hope it works out.


----------



## SilentElk

I'd set no less than half a roll of toliet paper next to that bird. It looks like it going to push something out any second.


----------



## MNmike

*Wow!*

You hired the first known blind taxidermist I ever heard of.


----------



## greatwhite

Beamen123 said:


> Actually Stanley, I am not. This is from an actual taxidermist in Southeast PA. It's a sad, sad day.


Randy.....I feel so sorry for you man......As soon as you started telling the story in your 1st post I had that awseful feeling in my gut that you went to this guy.......It ashame what he did to your trophy


This guy is known for his $ hitty work around here.........I'll tell anyone his name just PM me.......I got nothing good to say about this guy.....Dealt with him once and this is a quote " I can make any squirrel look like that one....alittle bit of black dye can go along way"

Let me know how it works out for you


----------



## djmaxwe

dogg3250 said:


> That is not right. i would have turned around and left the shop with out the bird


X2 That is the worst turkey mount that I have ever seen.


----------



## CarlV

Real advice.

Your bird is gone. Ain't nothing anyone can do to fix it. You can shoot another turkey and have it mounted correctly, and maybe even use the beard off this one so you have something nice to remember it by.

If this "taxidermist" doesn't want to give you a full and prompt cash refund, haul his but in front of a judge in small claims court. You can at least get your money back from him. I'd ask for damages because he ruined your trophy turkey also, I don't know if that is allowed in SCC though. Print off this entire thread to read to the judge for documentation as to how poorly his work is. I'd also call in a local reputable taxidermist as an expert witness to comment on the mount.


----------



## AmishArcher

I'm trying to to laugh at that hideous thing...

You may have been punk'd


----------



## Southpaw38

Looks alot like this thing.


----------



## old Graybeard

So sorry for your lost trophy dude:sad:I would never have taken that piece of art out of his studio without first rearranging his face to look the same as the birds.


----------



## Earl

That looks rough man I would have been pissed.


----------



## THC

I am a taxidermist and I can tell you that is the worst thing I've ever seen. I just finished a strutting bird and I can tell you....that almost looks on purpose! A strutting bird is not THAT difficult to do. A body, a little caulk (OK, a lot of caulk) and let it dry. The head in inexcusable. Looks like a seam down the middle. You have every right to get your money back. I'd say take it somewhere and let them rehydrate it and remount it. But...looking at the condition, I'm not sure if it can be done. Just my .02.

BTW...even more ammo to go to him with. He didn't inject the legs and that's why they are collapsed. Also, it is obvious the bird wasn't tumbled before mounting. This is why the feathers look in such disarray....not to mention he never tried to groom it in the least....and then again...it's like an UGLY woman....no amount of makeup is going to cover that much ugly.


----------



## Dextee

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


+1 - Why not use it for this for real. What do you have to loose?


----------



## NerdHick

OMG! That sucks!!! I sure hope you get something worked out!


----------



## King

Well, I'm about to head back up to the taxidermist to get my money back. Wish me luck.


----------



## BUCKSOH

I feel your pain I did the same thing last year with my largest buck, you get what you pay for and live and learn. Good luck


----------



## rockster11

I get along with everyone.... I rarely yell at anyone.... However, if I paid for that looking like that, that guy would get one chance and one chance only to give me my money back.... If he refused, then the cops would have to break us up..... Best of luck that is terrible...ukey:


----------



## bowhunterdave

Beamen123 said:


> Well, I'm about to head back up to the taxidermist to get my money back. Wish me luck.


best of luck bro.... Tell him the AT mob squad is on their way............


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Beamen123 said:


> Well, I'm about to head back up to the taxidermist to get my money back. Wish me luck.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BoTec1

*Turkey*

This thread makes me nervous about mine! I killed my biggest bird in MO this year and he cost $395......He should be ready in a month. I swear if I walk in to the taxi. to a gobbler looking like that I'm gonna break some stuff!


----------



## dx2

If he doesn't want to give you your money back, maybe you could compromise and ask him to refund half and you keep it as a decoy. Beats the hassle of having to go to small claims court, IMO. 

You got some good karma coming for running the deer contest so I'm thinkin maybe you'll kill a booner this year...


----------



## King

It's simple. If he refuses to refund my money, I'm going to tell him that I'm going to post his name and "work" on taxidermy.net, archerytalk.com, tell ALL my friends, and take him to small claims court. Hopefully that will be enough to sway his decision. I'm not normally the type of guy to cause a scene or to question somebody's ethics, but this is just crossing the line. I'll post a follow-up when I get back from his shop. OneShotDrop is going to be riding along with me.


----------



## dx2

right on, OneShotDrop. good to have a second guy there telling him like it is.


----------



## Brett K

Can someone repost one or two of the pics? I can only see red Xs.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Hope it all goes well and can't wait to hear what happens.

I hope it was a prank and he will show an awesome mount on here soon!!


----------



## mark j

You actually paid for that? What a shame. Good luck on the refund.


----------



## CAPTJJ

A mount only Timmy would like.


----------



## Caligater

Beamen123 said:


> Well, I'm about to head back up to the taxidermist to get my money back. Wish me luck.


Good luck with that man....I feel for you, what a disappointment. Hope it turns out well. :darkbeer:


----------



## ruchak

CAPTJJ said:


> A mount only Timmy would like.


I knew I saw that bird somewhere. 

Is this taxidermist in your jurisdiction?

You can file a few charges:

Indecent Exposure, Robbery , Animal Abuse , Mutilation of a Corpse, Impersonating a Taxidermist, thats all I can think of , off the top of my head


----------



## Caligater

ruchak said:


> You can file a few charges:
> 
> Indecent Exposure, Robbery , Animal Abuse , Mutilation of a Corpse, Impersonating a Taxidermist, thats all I can think of , off the top of my head


Don't forget sodomy, cause that is how I would feel if I paid $400 for that mount.

Sorry, couldn't resist. I do wish you the best getting this resolved.


----------



## King

Alright. I just got back to the house from the shop. The guy offered me the mount and a $150 refund. I definitely was not going to take that thing home. He told me that it was an immature bird and it didn't have the proper fan / feathers / etc. that he couldn't do a great mount with that. He also told me that the bird was butchered up and that he told me I shouldn't do a full strut mount in the first place with that bird. I never heard that from his mouth before. Anyways, he offered to do another bird for me for free and said it would turn out the way I wanted it too as long as it was a mature bird that I provided for him to do the mount. I mean, come on. The bird had an 11.5" beard, 23 lbs, and 1 1/4 spurs. It was a mature bird and was in great shape when I dropped it off! 

I'm giving him one more chance to make this right and provide me with a good mount. I'm going to have to supply him with a mature tom for him to do it, but if it doesn't come out good, I'm taking him to court. I know some people are going to say I'm doing the wrong thing, but I am going to give him one more chance. He showed me a turkey he did and it did, in fact, look very good. So he has one more chance to make things right and he knows that.

Thanks for all of your support. I will never, ever take another animal there.

Randy


----------



## hardwoodhitman

i wouldn't have taken any less than you set out for. if you were willing to make that deal when you left the house, then you got what you wanted. if you were wanting more, you shouldn't have settled for less. i hope he makes it right but this is by far the most interesting thread i have ever watched. good luck man


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I would never accept another mount from him. Whether mature or not, he did a poor job at it and should have been embarassed to let that leave his showroom.

Free or not on the next mount he wants to do for you, he appears to not know how to mount turkeys. Warn your friends and family to stay far away from him. He's cheap for a reason!!!

Did the turkey he showed you today, look as good as the one posted in this thread, the one Frankenlaurel posted? Are you 100% sure he even did the mount on the one he showed you? That could be someone else's work that he is trying to use as a pattern to mock with this attempts.

I wouldn't risk another bird with him trying to do the taxidermy on it, why go through the hassle?


----------



## buck_hunter21

Hmm.. not sure how he thought this bird wasn't mature. Seemed like a great bird to me. Seems to me he is just trying to place the blame on you or the bird instead of his work. Not sure if I would have accepted this so called refund.


----------



## bhanks55

*I*

have been glued to this thread the whole time. IF you are satisfied then that is what matters. It is just hard to believe any of the crapola that guy is spewing. Your bird was MOST DEFINITELY MATURE. He is doing DAMAGE CONTROL. Like so many have said before with taxi experience, it was just a poor job. BTW Amazing that I have seen some nice jakes mounted before that werent "mature".

Just make sure you are satisfied. I would fry his arse if he screws the next one up like you said. I think HE needs to provide the new one though as a "good faith" offer.:happy1:


----------



## BigDeer

Beamen123 said:


> Alright. I just got back to the house from the shop. The guy offered me the mount and a $150 refund. I definitely was not going to take that thing home. He told me that it was an immature bird and it didn't have the proper fan / feathers / etc. that he couldn't do a great mount with that. He also told me that the bird was butchered up and that he told me I shouldn't do a full strut mount in the first place with that bird. I never heard that from his mouth before. Anyways, he offered to do another bird for me for free and said it would turn out the way I wanted it too as long as it was a mature bird that I provided for him to do the mount. I mean, come on. The bird had an 11.5" beard, 23 lbs, and 1 1/4 spurs. It was a mature bird and was in great shape when I dropped it off!
> 
> I'm giving him one more chance to make this right and provide me with a good mount. I'm going to have to supply him with a mature tom for him to do it, but if it doesn't come out good, I'm taking him to court. I know some people are going to say I'm doing the wrong thing, but I am going to give him one more chance. He showed me a turkey he did and it did, in fact, look very good. So he has one more chance to make things right and he knows that.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support. I will never, ever take another animal there.
> 
> Randy


Randy,,this guy is hosing you...again...See the light, buck up and get your money back, full. What happens if you shoot a bigger turkey? You take it to him and hope he does a better job with your "mature" tom,,since he's not getting any money out of it??


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Randy I would call local taxidermists and talk with them. Take that turkey mount he did with you and see what they say about it.

I am pretty sure you can mount smaller ones without an issue. I have seen lots of mounts in person and you will see smaller ones, like fawns, smaller ducks, etc. and nothing comes close to what he considered a good full mount. He should have been embarassed to let that leave his shop and that *IS *the reason he was not there when you picked it up. Too embarassed to face you!!!

Just call and ask them if immature turkeys cause a problem with mounting. I bet they will say no its just some people are not good with birds and feathers.


----------



## Hornsgalore

what a piece of crap!
No way would i have payed for that and went home with it.
It's refund time or else!


----------



## Buckblood

Beamen123 said:


> Alright. I just got back to the house from the shop. The guy offered me the mount and a $150 refund. I definitely was not going to take that thing home. He told me that it was an immature bird and it didn't have the proper fan / feathers / etc. that he couldn't do a great mount with that. He also told me that the bird was butchered up and that he told me I shouldn't do a full strut mount in the first place with that bird. I never heard that from his mouth before. Anyways, he offered to do another bird for me for free and said it would turn out the way I wanted it too as long as it was a mature bird that I provided for him to do the mount. I mean, come on. The bird had an 11.5" beard, 23 lbs, and 1 1/4 spurs. It was a mature bird and was in great shape when I dropped it off!
> 
> I'm giving him one more chance to make this right and provide me with a good mount. I'm going to have to supply him with a mature tom for him to do it, but if it doesn't come out good, I'm taking him to court. I know some people are going to say I'm doing the wrong thing, but I am going to give him one more chance. He showed me a turkey he did and it did, in fact, look very good. So he has one more chance to make things right and he knows that.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support. I will never, ever take another animal there.
> 
> Randy



Now I'm beginning to think YOU'RE crazy!! No freakin way would I let that idiot touch another bird of mine! Not mature? This taxy is a clown.


----------



## Live4Rut

The next one might be good because he'll probably do it himself. I bet he had someone "practice" on your first bird and it turned out the way it did. You're getting bent over, I wouldn't have accepted that offer and would have really lost it after hearing an excuse about how it isn't a mature bird. With stats like that it was well in it's prime. 

If you didn't take the mount home with you hopefully you at least took the beard and spurs, then you could still do a nice display on your own. I see that you're in PA, next time I suggest either taking or sending your trophy to Clete's Taxidermy. He does just about everything from giraffes to grizzlies. I had him do my last buck and it turned out awesome (Same price as that decoy the crook made you) Here's a few of his turkeys, he's a great guy and actually cares about his work.


----------



## Byron

You need to head back there and tell him you want THIS ONE for free and the NEXT ONE for $250, not the other way around. Then, just never go back to him again. You don't WANT the mental distress of seeing another valued trophy wasted (which you absolutely know is what will happen). Letting him keep your money is a shame and a disservice to anyone else who may be taken in by his talk.

You seriously need to tell him you will publicize his "work" locally and on the internet if he doesn't agree to exactly what you are requesting. Right now, you're getting walked all over!

Good luck and BE STRONG,
Byron


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Those are great Live4Rut. That is how a mount should look like. 

The gobbling one is awesome and gives me an idea on how I want to do one! :wink:

At least this thread shows the good with the ugly so guys can see how a great mount does look.

Will also let guys know how to deal with their taxidermists if they are not happy.


----------



## BigDeer

Byron said:


> You need to head back there and tell him you want THIS ONE for free and the NEXT ONE for $250, not the other way around. Then, just never go back to him again. You don't WANT the mental distress of seeing another valued trophy wasted (which you absolutely know is what will happen). Letting him keep your money is a shame and a disservice to anyone else who may be taken in by his talk.
> 
> You seriously need to tell him you will publicize his "work" locally and on the internet if he doesn't agree to exactly what you are requesting. Right now, you're getting walked all over!
> 
> Good luck and BE STRONG,
> Byron


Exactly...look on the outside and ask yourself if this was happening to a friend of yours,,would you think he was crazy for not getting his money back full, plus fixing the bird if possible? Open your eyes man. Your an officer right..you know when someones playing you and when they aren't...

Good luck, I hope it works out for you and you get all your money back

Sean


----------



## Txaggie

*Crazy...*

Well, I've been a taxidermist for years - I honestly hate doing birds and still am pretty sure I've NEVER done one that bad, even my first one. I honestly wouldn't mess with taking your next trophy to him - just my 2cents. Use someone reputable in your area and ask for references!

Good luck..


----------



## M.Magis

As I think you know, you’re being lied to. Being mature has nothing to do with what you received. There is really no explanation or excuse for what you got. Even if he did not do the mount himself (very possible), it’s his responsibility to make sure only a good product goes out the door. You made a mistake when you accepted the bird, as that was the time to tell him how unhappy you were. Regardless, the damage was already done. I’m not sure I understand letting him do another mount, if YOU have to supply the bird. HE should be supplying the bird, and the beard and spurs from your original turkey can be used on the mount. If he’s willing to do a free mount for you, he may as well just refund your money on this one. There is just no way he can overcome or explain the first piece he gave you. If I were him, I would want to cut all ties quickly and quietly.


----------



## dlhredfoxx

*Brilliant!*



Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


Heck yeah, that's EXACTLY what I'd do with it... It would make a fantastic decoy! Life gives you lemons.... you make lemonaid!:wink:


----------



## harleyrider

Byron said:


> You need to head back there and tell him you want THIS ONE for free and the NEXT ONE for $250, not the other way around. Then, just never go back to him again. You don't WANT the mental distress of seeing another valued trophy wasted (which you absolutely know is what will happen). Letting him keep your money is a shame and a disservice to anyone else who may be taken in by his talk.
> 
> You seriously need to tell him you will publicize his "work" locally and on the internet if he doesn't agree to exactly what you are requesting. Right now, you're getting walked all over!
> 
> Good luck and BE STRONG,
> Byron


I have to agree with Byron on this one. You had (reasonable) expectations when you went to this guy in the first place and they were not met. Unfortunately, with taxidermy you only get one real attempt at getting each trophy right and this guy blew it. Byron's solution is fair and would at least make some (albeit small) amends toward the fact that your trophy is reduced to that thing in your photos (which he tried to pass off as a quality mount or even worse blame you for the outcome ). No matter what excuse or reason he offers, the bottom line is that *YOU* must be satisfied or he has not met his obligations as a vendor.

In your shoes brother, I would accept nothing less. I wish you luck!

HR


----------



## harleyrider

dlhredfoxx said:


> Heck yeah, that's EXACTLY what I'd do with it... It would make a fantastic decoy! Life gives you lemons.... you make lemonaid!:wink:


I don't know....any live bird probably wouldn't come near that thing for fear that it would catch something terminal. ukey:

HR


----------



## Inukshuk

Randy, tell him you've thought about his offer and changed your mind. You don't want to wait to get another mature bird. You want your money back *And*the beard and spurs off your bird. Then take them to a real taxidermist when you get another bird and have him mount it with the best parts of both birds.
Or he can give you one of his mounts that you like and put your beard and spurs on it and when you get another mature bird you can give that one to him. Why should you pay and wait twice?


----------



## madarchery

DO NOT TAKE THAT OFFER!!!!

That excuse is pure crap. Even an imature bird "which this is not" Should come out looking like a realistic immature bird. PERIOD.

Do not let him walk over ya. Get your money and I would run a local add anyways in spite of him trying to hose you twice on the same bird.

I tell ya give me his number and I will walk all over him thru the phone. In fact we on AT could make him rip his phone down:wink:

I feel for ya. It hurts just reading this.

In fact get your mount. Cut the beard off and the legs off and send them to me. I will at least put them on a nice plaque for free.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

I agree, this guys is pretty close to being a con man - at least he has the skills and smoothe talk of one if he convinced you to let him do another prized bird and keep your money.

I'd never take another bird to him - that is throwing good birds (or money) after bad.

Get your money back and get the beard and spurs and go get another turkey for the feathers.

And if you can get that gobbling pose shown above by Live4Rut - perhaps done by his taxidermist, I'd do it!

Ray


----------



## BigDeer

That mount is so bad..makes me think this is a hoax or you tried the taxi yourself..lol


----------



## Whitefeather

I'm speechless! :sad:


----------



## King

You know what. You guys are right. I don't know how I agreed to allow him to do another mount regardless if I don't have to pay another dime. I don't have time to run into his shop until next week so I may just call him and tell him I changed my mind. I want my money back. If I don't get it back, I'm going to publicize his work. Screw me once, shame on you. Screw me twice, shame on me. It's not going to happen twice!


----------



## Chancy B

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


That is what I was thinking. Your situation sux, but I really laughed when I saw it. I can't believe he even charged you. That thing is hideous.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Beamen123---I think you're making the right choice by not going back. I almost choked when I read that he said that was not a mature bird. Sad.


----------



## Byron

Beamen123 said:


> You know what. You guys are right. I don't know how I agreed to allow him to do another mount regardless if I don't have to pay another dime. I don't have time to run into his shop until next week so I may just call him and tell him I changed my mind. I want my money back. If I don't get it back, I'm going to publicize his work. Screw me once, shame on you. Screw me twice, shame on me. It's not going to happen twice!


There ya' go! Don't stop until what's right is done.

I bet you could find out if he's part of any professional taxidermy organizations and get pressure on him through them. Also, find some internet taxidermy forums and post those pics and ask if this is acceptably good work or not and list the taxidermist's name.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Phoenix34

Beamen123 said:


> You know what. You guys are right. I don't know how I agreed to allow him to do another mount regardless if I don't have to pay another dime. I don't have time to run into his shop until next week so I may just call him and tell him I changed my mind. I want my money back. If I don't get it back, I'm going to publicize his work. Screw me once, shame on you. Screw me twice, shame on me. It's not going to happen twice!


Glad to see you're coming back to your senses :wink: This guy did nothing but rip you off. This is no different than receiving damaged goods from a store. You contracted with this guy to do a mount like the ones in his shop. If you had asked for a freaky toy looking turkey then you should definitely pay up cuz he did a bang up job...but i doubt this is the bird you have dreamed of for the past few months.

Somehow this guy needs to be ran out of business. It's a disgrace to the true artists out there that stand behind their work. I can only imagine him turning some kids first deer into roadkill on the wall and then try to lie his way out of it.


----------



## Strutter Cutter

*Stupid Tax*

We've all paid it at some point. Yours was in taking the, uh, thing home.

Sorry for your loss. Been there, done that....didn't take it home. A huge double bearded tom that I had arrowed. The guy had done other work for me before. Never a turkey. He wasn't a turkey hunter and didn't really understand or appreciate the mount. It was unnatural. Not as bad as yours though . Sorry, couldn't resist. I've laughed at most of the comments pretty hard. Anyway, I went back that evening and he had my legs and beard for me to take. I'm sure he just plugged somebody else's on.

Again, I know how you feel. Don't double your trouble though. If he in good conscience left that thing for you to pick up.........ah, just don't go back.


----------



## King

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Beamen123---I think you're making the right choice by not going back. I almost choked when I read that he said that was not a mature bird. Sad.


I knew he was BS'ing. I mean come on... He was 23lbs with an 11.5" beard. Immature bird? I think not. But for some reason I give people the benefit of the doubt and I figured he'd make it right. But you guys are right. I'm going after my money, not the mount. I'll take him to small claims court if I have to.


----------



## dlhredfoxx

I'd break my foot off in that guys arse!


----------



## greatwhite

randy please dont i repeat dont take another animal to this bird i could tell you horror story after horror story about this guy.........im telling you ive seen some nasty stuff come out of that shop......sad but true yours is def. One of the worst i have seen........the guy does shady work all of the time



if anyone wants to know this guys name and whatever i will pm it to you but i wont post it on this site........not trying to hijack here but please dont waste another trophy on this guy


----------



## JOSHM

Dude I didn't expect this out of you Don't waste your time taking anything else to him!


----------



## Charman03

This is nuts, I want to call this guy and tell him to give you a refund. Get all your $ back this is rediculous.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

WOW!!!!! I seen some bad turkey mts.,but yours wins hands down as the worst.There is no fixing that bird.This guy don't have a clue what he is doing.It looks like a blind amateur worked on it.


----------



## killemclean

are you kidding me????!!!!!!!


----------



## KCHuntPunk

*oh my god!!!*

I felt sorry for you when I first read the story, nothing worse than a below average taxi job. But when I saw it, I burst out in laughter:set1_rolf2: (almost in tears/could not type for five minutes) not because the situation is funny but because of how ridiculous that "thing" looks! I would be in that guys face so fast:set1_punch:, and if I didn't beat the hell out of him for being a liar/cheat; I would certainly not pay and/or smear his name to everyone I knew! Good luck next time.


----------



## flintcreek6412

Based upon your profile, I sure hope you don't let people walk all over you at work like he did to you at his shop Take some back up in there next time and demand a refund or you will publish his mount with his name for all to see on the net. Never say anything else bad about his mount, just show it off and say who did it. People will get the point. Even offer to pay for the form and materials and that's it(maybe $100 max) and write that part off to experience. All the taxi loses is his time which obviously isn't worth much.

If it comes to small claims court, I sure wish you hadn't made that second agreement with him and stated that you "changed your mind" in this public forum. Good luck and like others have said, that is the worst mount I have ever seen. I would never shoot a bird that looked like that in nature as it's certainly disease ridden and likely psychotic:darkbeer:.


----------



## bengalbrother

*just gonna say the same ^^^*

man, I would sue him for it.


----------



## Charman03

After rethinking this, I think you atleast owe the folks here in central PA the courtesy of this guys name so we know never use him. Obviously he is a lousy taxidermist, and he obviously doesn't know squat about wild game to even suggest your birds wasn't mature. Take nothing less then a full refund. I would take this thread into the boys at Lancaster archery and see if they will let you display your turkey mount right inside the door before you go upstairs with this guys name all over it. You owe it to the rest of the community around here to help protect us all from having our trophy ruined by the guy. If it's happened to you I imagine it's happened to alot of others.


----------



## tsjens52

This guy has hosed you over big time, and now you're letting him blow smoke up.......well, you know where. Quit screwing around with this clown and either let it go and chalk it up as a loss, or take him to SCC.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Quit giving him a chance. Tell him you want your money back, and that he is full of crap about the mature bird stuff, and if he does not, then take him to court. He ruined your turkey, and took your money, even when he knew he screwed up.


----------



## Special_K

Kansas P&Y said:


> Decoy?? That will scare off a starving coyote!


WOW You weren't kidding were you? Man I can see why your mad. It looks surprised.:wink: Man that sucks.


----------



## arcobsessed

I am very sorry for you. It was a beautiful bird but this "taxidermist" must be just starting and should refund you the entire amount and apologize.

Having had a taxidermy business of my own in the past, I could never have asked anyone to pay for such a job.


----------



## RCL

OH MY.......:embara:
I've been following this thread all day at work, but I couldn't see the pictures. I would be upset too......:frusty:

That turkey looks like he dropped the soap in the shower........


----------



## Special_K

Hey randy I would make him give you your money back and then give you money for that trophy he butchered. I mean birds like that one aren't everywhere. For many that's a once in a lifetime bird. How can he replace that. PM sent also man.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Wow, close to 8000 views of this post and that turkey still looks terrible!! :grin:

Randy, you can't take another bird to him. Our hunts when successful leave great memories, do you really want to hide your memories down in the basement behind the water heater because your ashamed to show them off?

This guy should take the bird back, give you $400 back and prayer to God his name does not come up in the community or online here.

Do not take another bird there and be disappointed again.


----------



## D-TRAIN

Sorry to hear. Hope it eventually works out. I'm still amazed at the popularity of this thread! It's growing at an exponential rate!


----------



## huntin_addict

RCL said:


> OH MY.......:embara:
> I've been following this thread all day at work, but I couldn't see the pictures. I would be upset too......:frusty:
> 
> That turkey looks like he dropped the soap in the shower........


I didn't read the whole thread, but I did look at the pics, and holy terminally ill turkeys Batman, that is some mighty bad work. Seriously, my decoys don't look that bad. Get your cash and the beard and spurs. Good luck.


----------



## KYKiller1

I'm sorry to see that horrible mount. And it upsets me that the guy tried blaming you by accusing a 23 lb 11 inch beard and 1 and 1/4 spurs turkey of being immature. I would have ripped one of the legs off that turkey and spurred that guy right in the neck. What would it matter if the turkey was immature, he's a taxidermist that is what he gets paid to do is mount animals. Please do not take anything else to that guy and post his name on here he sounds like a real boner!!!!


----------



## ruffme

OK, I feel for ya but I about feel out of my chair laughing!
Man I would be sick over that!

It looks like they used him for wind tunnel testing...
You seriously have to get at least some of your money back!
If that guy things that's a good job...he's never seen a real live turkey!


----------



## country2

I am not trying to make a bad situation worst but that is absolutely the most terrible "turkey mount" I have ever seen.I would burn his shop down if he didnt make that right!!!


----------



## ruffme

You gotta an in-law you hate? Great Christmas present for them!


----------



## Live4Rut

redruff said:


> You gotta an in-law you hate? Great Christmas present for them!


Good idea :nod: 

Each year a different member of the family can receive it as a gift to keep in their house until next Christmas.

"Pass it on" :wink:


----------



## PAstringking

hey Randy...sorry to hear about your mount. i will deff stay away from that place!!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Randy,

Sorry to read about your trouble - you deserve better. I think you got some good advice from that other fellow in Lancaster: don't even try to work with this guy again. Do your best to get your money back. Take what you can to another taxi and see what they can do for a complete or partial salvage.

Tom


----------



## Live4Rut

By the looks of things your taxidermist took you too literally when you told him to "mount" your bird


----------



## power_shot2000

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


That's even a bad decoy! No bird in it's right mind would come close to it.


----------



## flintcreek6412

Maybe the form was made from the same material as Bowtech limbs and it....well.......:darkbeer: And yes I own one so I can make fun of it:wink:


----------



## buck_hunter21

I cannot get over this thread. The turkey mount is horrible. I hope you get all your money back bc if not then thats a shame.


----------



## bryangess

That sucks I would have a long and loud talk with the guy


----------



## tiner64

Live4Rut said:


> By the looks of things your taxidermist took you too literally when you told him to "mount" your bird


post of the day right there :darkbeer:


thats a mess, no way that bird would fly with me... I do hope you get your money back & then sum...


----------



## ciscokid

Bottom line.. I would do what Byron suggested. 

Tell him you want the last mount free and give you a deal on the next mount (lol), and you won't go telling "everyone" about the mount. 

Otherwise, Just have the local paper do a story on it!


----------



## saskguy

I've laughed more reading this thread than I have in weeks. Thannks for the fun boys.

Bad deal with the bird. I feel bad for you, that is hard to comprehend.


----------



## rebbie

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.



That made me laugh! Thanks!


----------



## CWG

byron said:


> you need to head back there and tell him you want this one for free and the next one for $250, not the other way around.



*exactly *


----------



## Whaack

Holy ****! Dude, I am sorry. I hope you take that hideous thing back and get your money out of that guy. That is sad!


----------



## Matt / PA

Holy moly........I'm a fairly local guy and wouldn't mind knowing where you had that done. 

I hate to say it but if you talk to the GOOD taxidermists around turkeys aren't cheap to do for a reason. They take A LOT of work.
All the washing, and setting of feathers etc etc is a real time consuming job.

I can direct you to a VERY good guy in Harrisburg that I use if you don't mind scooting up 283 on the next one.

I am basically speechless on the mount itself, I was thinking "How bad can it be?"
Well...........I guess you know the answer to that one,

Man I feel so bad for you right now, honestly man that's a killer.


----------



## Swamp Fox Buck

That is a rip off I am glad that was not my bird it would have not been a nice scene.


----------



## smaxwell

Call the bank immediately and stop payment!


----------



## Byron

smaxwell said:


> Call the bank immediately and stop payment!


Unfortunately, he posted yesterday that he can't...


----------



## BradleyP

Matt / PA said:


> I hate to say it but if you talk to the GOOD taxidermists around turkeys aren't cheap to do for a reason. They take A LOT of work.
> All the washing, and setting of feathers etc etc is a real time consuming job.



I disagree with what you and others have said about the cost of the mount. Just because its ONLY $400 doesnt mean the job cant be top notch. There is still a right and wrong way to mount a turkey whether the customer is charged $500 or $1000. To me that mount is worthless... not even worth the gas it would take to go pick it up from the shop.


----------



## BayouBob

If it were an immature bird the tail feathers in the middle would stick out from the others. Turkeys are difficult to give a live look to; it takes practice and knowledge of what they look like on the hoof. Even if this guy does a great job on deer or fish or whatever it doesn't mean he knows how to do a turkey right. I've seen a number of toms butchered by guys that did good work on other animals. Every mount I have I made sure to see some examples of the taxidermist's work on the same type of animal or fish. On the job training is something you do with your own stuff or animals somebody gives you to practice on, not on the property of a customer. Hope you can get your money back but it sounds like you may have a hard time now. You could always offer the guy that you will display it in a local sporting goods store with his name in big letters as the taxidermist!


----------



## MNmike

*Better than fruitcake*



Live4Rut said:


> Good idea :nod:
> 
> Each year a different member of the family can receive it as a gift to keep in their house until next Christmas.
> 
> "Pass it on" :wink:


Well, not really.


----------



## RageSavage18

That's Pathetic man.....My Taxidermist produces award winning turkeys (his best piece) every year........I know he'd puke if he saw that. He's $600 or $650 right now.


----------



## chasemurdoch

Sorry, partner. That mount looks like he had an apprentice practicing. Go get your coin back and make him pay for the hunt. (yeah, right) You could hire an attorney (pro-hunting, of course), but it would probably cost more than any return you would get back. Once again, sorry partner.

Doc


----------



## M.Magis

> Just because its ONLY $400 doesnt mean the job cant be top notch.


Yes, it certainly does. $400 is very cheap for a turkey mount, and as mentioned, there's good reason for that. Still, what he received wasn't worth $40.


----------



## woodshed

Even if you decided to let him do another bird for you. He'd still have your 400.00. As shady as this guy sounds, I'd worry if he'd still be there in time for you to get another bird. 

This guy sounds like the type that when you call, you'd get a "this number has been disconnected" message!!

Get your money back and start over with somebody else!! Just regroup and move on,,,,, after you get your money.

Good luck and I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## cubsfan

I really feel sorry for you man. It is a shame such a good reminder of that hunt is now such a bad incident.


----------



## [email protected]

PA SILVERBACK said:


> Funniest thing I seen in a Long Time :chicken01:


I`m glad you think it is funny, be careful at what you laugh at on here because it may come back to haunt you later. By the way for the record I don`t think its funny at all!


----------



## Joe W.

Not funny at all...I waited over a year for my first buck to come back from the tax and I know I would have been really upset if it were all messed up.

Unfortunately you lost all your leverage when you paid him and took the bird.

Log a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.....customers can look up all complaints.


----------



## Whaack

[email protected] said:


> I`m glad you think it is funny, be careful at what you laugh at on here because it may come back to haunt you later. By the way for the record I don`t think its funny at all!


I laughed but in a nervous sad kind of way. The bird itself does look pretty funny, kind of like a cartoon character. As for what happended to the AT member, that isn't funny at all. It sucks. I hope the poor guy gets it worked out.


----------



## King

I tried calling him back today. Supposedly "he" wasn't there, only his wife. I'll try calling back in a couple hours.


----------



## Special_K

ciscokid said:


> Bottom line.. I would do what Byron suggested.
> 
> Tell him you want the last mount free and give you a deal on the next mount (lol), and you won't go telling "everyone" about the mount.
> 
> Otherwise, Just have the local paper do a story on it!



I mean do you really want him to do another mount? He screwed that on up so badly, that taking another animal to him would be crazy. 

I would want mu money back the mount and him to pay me a trophy fee for him ruining your amazing bird. It's not like you can go out and shoot a bird like that anytime. For alot of people that is a once in a lifetime.
It's not right that he did this. But it would be even worse if he gets away with it. MAKE HIM PAY ! ! !


----------



## dukore

I'm sorry about your mount, but I also have to thank you for the laugh. My side hurts from the laughter and thought of the pics you posted. I just can't get the rabid turkey out of my minds eye!


----------



## scrapejuice

I believe I would do one other guy on here said.

I would try to get a cape/feathers from someone else and use your beard and legs/spurs.

I would NOT take it back to the same guy and let him have another stab at it. If he couldn't make it look right the first time, then he probably can't fix it either. Just save yourself some grief and cut your losses.

If your interested in salvaging it, take it to someone you trust.

(WOW that thing is BAD!)

Another option would be to try and display it somewhere publicly (Hunting store) for advertisement for the taxidermist! See what he thinks about that!!:wink:


----------



## the critter

wow i am just at a loss for words. Get your money back dude, i wouldn't let him disrespect another animal like that.


----------



## tiner64

Beamen123 said:


> I tried calling him back today. Supposedly "he" wasn't there, only his wife. I'll try calling back in a couple hours.


just keep on badgering this guy. I truly dont see how he could even feel right at all over that kinda shotty work...
were all pulling for ya' buddy...


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

I hope that's a joke and not really what the mount came out like, I'm not a taxidermist, but I've mounted 3 deer heads and a flying sharptail grouse and they all look 1,000x better than that! There's better looking decoys.

With taxidermy there's one thing to remember, price should not be an issue. A good taxidermist will charge what he/she is worth because they will put the time and effort into their mounts. 

If you live in NY I would recommend Frank J. Zits, he's located in Rhinebeck, NY and does amazing work. He regularly does mounts for museums, private collections and some of the Cabela's stores. He is a bit more pricey, but when you shoot that buck of a lifetime or gobbler of a lifetime don't you want to remember what it actually looked like?

sorry about your mount, I had the same thing happen to me on a largemouth once. i was a kid and excited to get it back so i kept it, but i never should have, the guy used the wrong size mannikin so it had one eye, the fins were off center and there was over spray all over the fish, not to mention twice as much fin backing cream was used than necessary so the fish had fins on steroids.


----------



## Usingmyrights

Dumb question but whats the typical cost just to have the tailfeathers and beard mounted? I know thats not what he was after, but just for reference.


----------



## snibbor03

ukey::sad::sad:


----------



## EASTON94

Wow, I feel really bad for you on that one....I don't think I would have ever left with the bird and definitely would not have paid the balance owed....'94


----------



## Reefer

Man I hope you get your money back.


----------



## King

Still trying to get a hold of this dipstick to get my money back. Man, over 10,800 views.


----------



## Charman03

goodluck keep at him, go down in person again


----------



## King

Charman03 said:


> goodluck keep at him, go down in person again


I'll be looking at wedding reception sites all day today and then I work tonight, tomorrow, and Sunday. Won't be able to get out there until Tuesday.  That's why I am trying to call him.


----------



## greatwhite

beamen123 said:


> i'll be looking at wedding reception sites all day today and then i work tonight, tomorrow, and sunday. Won't be able to get out there until tuesday.  That's why i am trying to call him.


randy any time you wanna roll up there you will all but go right by my house ....let me know i can go with ........i already didnt like this guy and now i really cant stand him..........


----------



## rodney482

I am so sorry but I just got done laughing so hard I hurt something in my back......

That guy would be giving me a full refund.

Thats is terrible!

I really feel bad for ya!

Thank goodness you have the Picture!


----------



## PAstringking

greatwhite said:


> randy any time you wanna roll up there you will all but go right by my house ....let me know i can go with ........i already didnt like this guy and now i really cant stand him..........


im not on the way....but i am down for a little Police Brutality!!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Strutter Cutter

*Too Easy to say NO*

He's NOT going to agree to give your money back over the PHONE.

You'll have a much better chance to talk to him face to face.

If you can't handle that without whoopin' or being whooped, call him. 

Good Luck.

Bring it to an end asap. Even if you do decide to sue him in small claims. If nothing else, might as well take the $150 and write the other up to the Stupid Tax that I talked about before (no offense intended). I mean, you wouldn't pay for and walk out of an electronics store with a broken television would you? Not opening the box isn't an excuse either.

I know how you feel but I promise there'll be more toms in your future. Cut this short and enjoy deer season! SC


----------



## carbon arrow1

my friend's dad is a taxidermist and he's a national champ. he charges about $750 for a full turkey so it looks like you did get a $400 job done. everyone wants to shop for the best deal and not the best job, i don't get it. your going to have that mount for the rest of your life and it will last if done right and you take care of it, most people don't get stuff mounted every year so if you look at the cost over a lifetime, it isn't that much. why don't people want to spend a little more and get the best product???


----------



## Sal Sorrento

*ill*

That is aweful. I was reading your post and I was thinking "How bad could it be?". That is as bad, or worse than your explaination. Sorry, man.

Sal


----------



## King

Alright guys. I just got back from checking some reception halls. I won't be able to go out there until Tuesday. I made five calls today and each time his wife said he was not there. I never gave them my name the times I called but I could tell she was stalling which means she has called ID. Go figure.... Finally, I get a call back at 1800. It was the wife asking if I had tried calling earlier and if she could help me with something. She said she was half owner and would take my message. Sure, what the heck. May as well spout off to her knowing darn well her husband will be there to hear it.

With all said and done, I told them I want $320 out of my $360 and my beard and I would call it even. Yes, I know I should ask for a full refund but I figure they would be more apt to refund my money with some of it covering some of the parts. I told her that it was the absolute worst mount I have ever seen and if I do not get what I'm asking for that I will go to the Better Business Bureau and Small Claims to get the full amount plus any fees incrued. She then goes to tell me that he didn't want to do the bird and blah blah. Then why didn't they tell me? Anyways, back to the point. So she says she's going to discuss the offer with her husband and get back to me.

Ten minutes later, I get the call. They are going to mail me my check and my beard tomorrow morning. So I am getting almost ALL my money back, ($320 out of $360) and my beard. I think that is fair regardless of what anybody else tells me. Thank you all for helping me through this. I will never, EVER be going back there again and will tell anyone else I come in contact with that wants a mount to not go there either. Again, thank you all for your support.

Randy King


----------



## King

FYI, his company name is Barry's Taxidermy in Reinholds, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Bhunter7248

*Is this the place?*

Is this his website?

http://www.barrystaxidermy.net/ContactUs.html


----------



## King

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Scottyluck

It's better than nothing. I hope you actually get the check. Stay on it if it doesn't arrive in a timely manner. Maybe should have drove up there and picked the check up?

By the way, if you want to have the mount re-done I can give you the name of guy here in CT that does my work. I can also send pics of some work he's done for me.:cocktail:


----------



## King

I think he knows better. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## ruffme

It call that fair..he did have some expense and lots of time into it!
I would write down the date/time details of the call.

I would consider their fairly easy refund as acknowledgment of a ****ty job!


----------



## ruffme

How come he doesn't have your turkey in his photo gallery?:wink:


----------



## rodney482

if he doesnt make it right be sure and let us know, I would be more than happy to send an email.


----------



## freeman72

You shouldn't just take the beard and let him have the rest. You can still make a fan and beard wall plaque or something if you have the whole thing.. And the wing feathers could have be ground and cut into arrow fletching. Kind of cool to hunt with arrows fletched from birds you took yourself. Don't let the guy keep a damn thing.


----------



## AmishArcher

thats still one frugly lookin turkey... Glad you at least got something out of the deal


----------



## hockeyhead

That is friggin frankenstien turkey!!! :halloween:monster:


----------



## pointndog

Turkey was awful, must admit nothing on his website looks that good to me............. Glad you are getting your money back.....


----------



## IrishnId

Yikes!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Anyone notice he doesn't have any prices on his website? Everything says call for prices. I guess that way no one can hold him to anything.


----------



## Charman03

good for you. I hope you do get that check from him, being out 40$ is no biggie. Atleast you will have the beard, maybe put the spurs on a rope if you get them, and I'm not sure if the tail could be salvaged. Keep us posted.


----------



## King

I looked over everything and only the beard could be salvaged. The one foot on the turkey was infected when I shot him so he put on other legs and the fan is completely obliterated. I'll just have to shoot another gobbler this spring. :wink: I'm going to look around for an Eastern fan to go along with my beard to atleast make a plaque out of it. Anybody got any for sale? :wink:


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

now that this thing is coming to a close (hopefully) i would just like to thank randy for causing such a stir here on AT i don't think i've ever seen so many rants and aggravated messages mixed in with so much laughter. :thumbs_up
thanks dude you gave us all an exciting couple of nights! i'm sure your pictures will be saved to many hard drives followed with a lot of "hey hunny look at this..." or "dude check out this mount..." your bird although tragic has become one of the thread legends. 

lesson learned: Never go to Barry's Taxidermy.


----------



## Caligater

Beamen123 said:


> I think that is fair regardless of what anybody else tells me.


That is all that matters.

I am glad you were able to get that resolved. I'll have a :darkbeer: for you tonight!


----------



## Skeptic

Beamen123 said:


> FYI, his company name is Barry's Taxidermy in Reinholds, Pennsylvania.


Glad you got it resolved but I would have left this info out UNTIL AFTER you recieve the check. If they just happen to see this it might not give them much incentive to send it now. Regardless, glad to see it working out for the best.


----------



## harleyrider

Dang Randy, I was hoping that you would keep it so I could make a deal and buy it from you. I was going to put red glowing electric eyes in it and set out on my porch on Halloween.  Figured I would never have to buy candy ever again.:wink:

Glad you have this issue resolved to your satisfaction. Hopefully your future trophies will meet a better fate (& less aggravation).

HR


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Beamen123 said:


> Still trying to get a hold of this dipstick to get my money back. Man, over 10,800 views.


Don't look now Randy but over 12,000 views! :wink:


----------



## King

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Don't look now Randy but over 12,000 views! :wink:


I never thought it would cause this must of a stir. But thanks Lou. :wink:


----------



## King

And I just wanted to thank everybody again for your support in this matter. It is greatly appreciated. After the last couple days, man, I need a case for myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN

I have nothing of value to add to this thread.... but I wanted to chime in on my new #1 FAVORITE THREAD on AT. 

Thanks for an enjoyable read...:tongue:

Randy, I hope everything works out and you have better success in the future!


----------



## King

Thank you. :wink: Now I just need to shoot another good bird to finally get a good mount. That's the only part that sucks.


----------



## Nate's Parker

omgthat looks like well :zip: Sorry man that sucks


----------



## SEOBowhntr

Beamen123 said:


> Thank you. :wink: Now I just need to shoot another good bird to finally get a good mount. That's the only part that sucks.



When considering a Taxidermist, ASK QUESTIONS!!!! I know several guys who just plain WON'T do birds, because they KNOW they aren't very good at them. I'll have one guy do my deer, but another (actually his brother) do any birds I'll ever kill. And if anybody can post that pic up so it's visible as an upload, I'd love to see it, reading through 9 pages of you guys laughing at this horrible looking thing certainly has peaked my interest, but I can't see it here at work!!!!


----------



## King

The reason you can't see them right now is because I added too many pictures onto my free Photobucket account so they suspended it for the time being.


----------



## cubsfan

Beamen123 said:


> Alright guys. I just got back from checking some reception halls. I won't be able to go out there until Tuesday. I made five calls today and each time his wife said he was not there. I never gave them my name the times I called but I could tell she was stalling which means she has called ID. Go figure.... Finally, I get a call back at 1800. It was the wife asking if I had tried calling earlier and if she could help me with something. She said she was half owner and would take my message. Sure, what the heck. May as well spout off to her knowing darn well her husband will be there to hear it.
> 
> With all said and done, I told them I want $320 out of my $360 and my beard and I would call it even. Yes, I know I should ask for a full refund but I figure they would be more apt to refund my money with some of it covering some of the parts. I told her that it was the absolute worst mount I have ever seen and if I do not get what I'm asking for that I will go to the Better Business Bureau and Small Claims to get the full amount plus any fees incrued. She then goes to tell me that he didn't want to do the bird and blah blah. Then why didn't they tell me? Anyways, back to the point. So she says she's going to discuss the offer with her husband and get back to me.
> 
> Ten minutes later, I get the call. They are going to mail me my check and my beard tomorrow morning. So I am getting almost ALL my money back, ($320 out of $360) and my beard. I think that is fair regardless of what anybody else tells me. Thank you all for helping me through this. I will never, EVER be going back there again and will tell anyone else I come in contact with that wants a mount to not go there either. Again, thank you all for your support.
> 
> Randy King


Hey Randy. I think you did the right thing, even if he is a scumbag! Good luck getting another mount done. It sounds like there are a lot of great people on here that will help you out. I am sorry you had to go through such an ordeal.


----------



## Charman03

yeah I was trying to show my gf pics of the mount but we can't see them, will check back later.


----------



## King

Here are a few of the pictures again.


----------



## turkeygirl

Oh my gosh!!! that is so horrible! It looks like a turkey from the Deer Hunter 2005 game!!!! Wow....unbelievable..I'd be devastated.


----------



## King

turkeygirl said:


> Oh my gosh!!! that is so horrible! It looks like a turkey from the Deer Hunter 2005 game!!!! Wow....unbelievable..I'd be devastated.


Believe me, I am. It's a darn shame they ruined my trophy like that.


----------



## JustinM

Like I had said before I feel for you, I just hope they come thru on this. :darkbeer: heres to what was agreed apone comeing in the mail shortly.


----------



## Cwilder

Man I feel for you . Heck most decoys look better then that thing. I hope you get squared away and the taxi mans up to a crap job .


----------



## King

I hope so to. I guess we'll find out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TheKingofKings

I can't read all the pages to see what has happened since you posted the pics, but I hope you get a refund or something. I have seen several turkey mounts done here locally and none of them look like that. I know I would not have taken that out of the taxidermist shop, and would have waited until something got arranged. I don't even know if him cutting you 1/2 off would suffice for the way the mount turned out.


----------



## hrnhunter

almost 14,000 has viewed this thread 
if you want to kill you rep. just screw someone over on AT.
I HOPE IT GETS WORKED OUT FOR YOU, but i cant remember who said it , but i laughed for an hour yesterday when i read someone say it looks like it is about to hike a football ,, 
best of luck to you , just arrest his ass the next time you see him out,,:darkbeer:


----------



## PAstringking

hrnhunter said:


> almost 14,000 has viewed this thread
> if you want to kill you rep. just screw someone over on AT.
> I HOPE IT GETS WORKED OUT FOR YOU, but i cant remember who said it , but i laughed for an hour yesterday when i read someone say it looks like it is about to hike a football ,,
> best of luck to you , just arrest his ass the next time you see him out,,:darkbeer:


this is very true!!

witness the power of AT!!

i am local to this taxi....and i have been spreading the word!!!!

thats what he gets for screwing with one of my PA brothers:wink:


----------



## abps1

Man, every time I see the pictures, I can help but laugh. Did you get your money back?


----------



## Paul Morris

*"Ruffles"*



abps1 said:


> Man, every time I see the pictures, I can help but laugh.



Me too! I am sorry but that bird does make me laugh. The head on shot cracks me up.

Has anyone named the bird yet? This is a classic and deserves a name.

How about....._Ruffles_  the Eeyore of birds.

Best of luck replacing this one with a great mount this season!


----------



## King

I did get the check in the mail.


----------



## ACooper1983

sweet GOD that is the ugliest piece of crap ive ever seen. LOL. dude, id put a craiglist add out sayin what a hac htat dude is to.


----------



## firemedjoe

I didnt see any pics on your post


----------



## Meleagris1

Wow, you weren't kidding about a bad mount. Holy cow, that thing looks like a stunt double from the movie "Pet Cemetery". Glad you got your money back. :darkbeer:


----------



## firemedjoe

I see them now Wow That is terrible


----------



## antlerhog

Man Id tell the guy if he didnt refund my money that you were going to take pictures of it and post them at every sporting good s shop withon 100 miles with his business name and number. Im sure if you showed this to the store managers they agree. Id also tell him your going to post the same info on every site out there you can find. That is just aweful work. Its even beyond that!!!! You might spend anothe $100 driving all over posting this stuff but its the principal.


Also if this means anything I paid $900.00 for my strutting tom. It turned out absolutely awesome. Ill post a pic or two later if I can. My bird is in my brothers trophy room. I had to my lab kept slapping it around with his tail. 

Jay


----------



## whitetail25

Beamen123 said:


> Here are a few of the pictures again.


----------



## Phoenix34

Is that "Gobbles" the Southpark turkey?


----------



## rcgerchow

OMG that is bad. It's good to see the "rule of 200" works and works even better with the internet.
"THE EXPANDING RULE of 200"
If you have a bad experience, you will probably tell 200 people about this experience and they in turn will tell their friends and so on and on.
Every company or business owner should keep this in mind.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Phoenix34 said:


> Is that "Gobbles" the Southpark turkey?


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL that was my first thought as well !!!


----------



## huntin_addict

I just now saw that you got your money back, I'm glad for you. Sorry that you lost your trophy, but like it was said before, I crack up everytime I see those pictures. Hopefully someday you'll be able to look at them and laugh as well.


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker

Been there done that. I used a local taxidermist for quite a few years and then he moved. I tried a guy that a couple people I knew said was good. I asked if he sent the hides out for commercial tanning and he said he did. well when I picked up my mount we had quite an arguement. First off the deer looked oriental, the eyes were bulging, they were slanted to no end, and the mount was put on a small form and the deer was a 180 pound dressed 8pt buck with a huge rut neck. I could see where the hide was actually rolled up in the neck, he didn't even trim it! The nose looked like the nose of a bull, I almost left it there. Then very few years later it started to turn yellow in places and the hair started falling off. 

I was really sad because though not the biggest deer I ever shot, it was the hardest to hunt and kill. After I jumped him, I spent 6 hours tracking him in mostly dry ground, he almost lost me by walking up a stream, I figured out what he had done and followed him up a stream, out of the stream and another 300 yards in thick woods. I stalked parallel to where I thought he might be headed. I caught him standing looking back and shot him through the heart at 80 yards in thick N.H. woods. The hardest and smartest deer I ever hunted and now he's in my cellar. A hunt of a lifetime and a ruined mount, at least I have the memory of the hunt I suppose.


----------



## BowSweet

OMG... At least I know my limits! I am strictly a DEER taxidermist because that's what I do well. 

This bird actually reminds me of Phez, my little sister's first attempt at taxidermy. Actually it was something they did in a high school class. It's a rooster pheasant, he has a "cast" holding his leg on, and is posed like he's riding a harley!(not on purpose either!) I need to see if I can get some pics from her to post up here. You could almost put them together in the same pic! The difference is that April is not a "taxidermist" You got screwed.


----------



## bowhuntermn

You have to admit, that is one freakingly ugly mount. :wink:

That thing would scare a freekin yote into the next county

Quote: " As the woman at the desk took me back to see my mount she directed me to said shot at gobbler mount and told me it came out great!" - Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and dang, there isn't enough beer in the country to make that mount look great!!!!


----------



## ProFoSho83

I been doin taxidermy since i was 18. I've seen the worst and the best mounts out there! The sad thing is some of these guys that are putting out crappy taxidermy work dont feel like there work is bad!!! Eventually it catches up to them. A taxidermists best advertisement is a happy customer! and vise versa.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Kinda forgot about Randy's poor mount till I seen the thread again, brought a smile to my face, sorry Randy but that poor turkey just makes most of us laugh out loud! :grin:


----------



## proskinnertts

$400 for a turkey is dirt cheap, anyone good is going to charge at least $600


----------



## buckmark23

Beamen123 said:


> You're tellin' me. I was appalled when I saw this mount sitting on the table with my name on it.


Did you think you were getting "Punked" when you saw it? I would have asked where the hidden camera was and what show am I on? 

First of all, I am sorry for everything you have gone through.
Secondly, That is the funniest/ugliest mount I have ever seen. I also thought it was a joke but after 9 pages, I realize it's real. I bet you don't know what to do when you look at your mount, laugh or cry.


I would put it out for holloween to scare all the children:wink:


----------



## Hidden Danger

Come'on beamen123 , we are all friends here . Just admit it , you shot an ugly turkey !!:wink:


----------



## shrpshtr

wow, just wow!

sorry dude.


----------



## illbowhunter

Glad you got your money back. Did the check clear the bank?


----------



## tackscall

Get your spurs back too


----------



## B&C Bones

man, I've got a really big bass that I thought was butchered but that bird beats all I've ever seen. What you need to do is take the bird a beat the taxidermist thoroughly about the head and shoulders. I'm sorry but thats pathetic. I really hate it for ya.


----------



## Southpaw38

This ones never going away.:darkbeer:


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO

Looks a little cartoonish. A refund is def in order here.


----------



## easyeriq

.


mjk89 said:


> This ones never going away.:darkbeer:


It's like a soap opera. I keep checking it to see what's going on. And by the looks of it,over 18,000 people do the same.


----------



## salty444

My wife wanted to know why I was laughing at the computer so she came over and asked what kind of chicken that was LOL............


----------



## jwolfe78

Can I borrow you decoy...?????


----------



## PAdude

Ouch! Looks like the guy used a stick of dynamite to position the feathers.

You should print out all these replies and have that taxidermist read them. Maybe he would realize just how aweful that thing looks.


----------



## Bone2bWild

Sorry but if it were't for you getting rear ended by this taxidermist this would be the funniest thread ever!


----------



## k9trainer

Looks like it is taking a dump on the lamp.

Dude, I feel for you. I shot the best buck of my life with a bow this year and I am so scared of having this happen to me.


----------



## rzrbkredfan

I want to see the pictures!!!! It says they have been deleted. Can somebody repost them or PM them to me!! After everything I have read the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## TexasRedNeck

WOW:mg:


----------



## TexasRedNeck

rzrbkredfan said:


> I want to see the pictures!!!! It says they have been deleted. Can somebody repost them or PM them to me!! After everything I have read the suspense is killing me!!!


Look at page 9


----------



## trebor69

I think maybe buckncm used the same taxidermist this year for his buck

I hope he does better deer than turkeys !


----------



## YBSLO

As my 16 year old would say:

*ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This has to be a joke?

Dang!


----------



## PAstringking

YBSLO said:


> As my 16 year old would say:
> 
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> This has to be a joke?
> 
> Dang!


no joke....the owner of that turkey is a friend. it was not a good situation


----------



## buckncm

trebor69 said:


> I think maybe buckncm used the same taxidermist this year for his buck
> 
> I hope he does better deer than turkeys !


IMG.....don't say that. Did you read my thread in the taxidermy section. I'm freaking out as it is, and definately didn't need to read that.ukey:

BTW what happened to the original pics of the turkey mount they show as deleted photos on my puter.


----------



## south-paaw

*Some pics on....*

Page 9 ... Post # 329....


----------



## pabuckslayer08

OH my that is awful, i spent 20 min trying to find the pictures and finally did and now i wished i had just taken everyones word on it that it was bad.


----------



## Shafted

Beamen123 said:


> The other taxidermists I spoke with said it would be a good idea to take him to small claims court if he refuses to refund my money but that would probably end up in a mess anyway. Not sure if it's worth it. I'll speak to him tomorrow and get it figured out. I'm ashamed to have it sitting in my bedroom. That's how bad it is... It even looks worse in person!


I've brought some pretty bad things into my bedroom, but I think I would draw the line with this!ukey:


----------



## buckrub

*Bedroom*



Shafted said:


> I've brought some pretty bad things into my bedroom, but I think I would draw the line with this!ukey:


Did those "bad things" look that bad on entrance or exit?:mg:


----------



## DJO

Dude, I'm sorry. That is awful. You should get a full refund. Print out the comments you received from this thread and show them to the taxidermist. Once he sees the feedback from the masses he will have to give you a refund.


----------



## j3dgu

Beamen123 said:


> Here are a few of the pictures again.


That is the funniest and ugliest turkey mount I have seen.:set1_rolf2: I am glad you got some of your money back. I hope you get a bigger Tom this spring.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

$40 for a somewhat lifelike decoy isn't bad!


----------



## Sapien

LiteSpeed1 said:


> $40 for a somewhat lifelike decoy isn't bad!


I seriously doubt it would even work a decoy... :lol: 

But it did bring tears to my eyes laughing so hard!!! Thanks!


----------



## TexasRedNeck

PAstringking said:


> no joke....the owner of that turkey is a friend. it was not a good situation


I havent had the time to read the whole thread. Did he get his money back?


----------



## LiteSpeed1

TexasRedNeck said:


> I havent had the time to read the whole thread. Did he get his money back?


Most of it.


----------



## ddworkm

that is the most incredibly terrible mount I have ever ever laid eyes on!!!!


----------



## HoytHunter4

That has to be the worst mount I have ever laid my eyes on... Sorry that happened to you man!


----------



## AK145

Can someone post a picture of what a good mount looks like? Us folks that live on the frozen tundra don't see a lot of turkey mounts :noidea:


----------



## FDR

Terrible. And I also hate turkeys and turkey hunting. You should get ALL your money back and give that turd back to the taxidermist to display in his work in his den or office.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Wow, looks like a oversized handicap chicken.


----------



## HCH

why are the pics gone?


----------



## Shafted

HCH said:


> why are the pics gone?


Look on page 9!


----------



## ghost1

Turkeystien ITS ALIVE


----------



## FDR

Worst I've ever seen.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*What?*

What happened to the pictures?


----------



## HCH

Shafted said:


> Look on page 9!


Thanks


----------



## HCH

Lets just say I am laughing with you and not at you!!! That bird is fricken hillarious...Thanks for a good laugh, I needed one


----------



## HCH

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What happened to the pictures?


page 9


----------



## JWT

Heere's an idea...

We make this thing some sort of prize and we all vote for the member most deserving of the bad turkey award. The winner has to proudly display the "mount" as an avatar for one month. You could even box it up and send from winner to winner.

The Turkey could become a legend!!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Okay*

I see the pics. Wow, that is one ugly bird. He doesn't look like he's hiking the football, he looks like he's about to shoot it out of his back side.

So sorry for your loss. I'd be posting that TX name all over the net.


----------



## Chris888

A bit late here, but I read the replies to this thread and didn't see the pictures until pg.9. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. If I were you I would have tried to keep the whole mount, printed and laminated this thread to hang it next to it. I'm glad you got your money back. If you're buddies are hunters it would have been a conversation piece of a different kind for years to come! The laughs would have been worth the $400 and then some. Then again it's easy for me to say...it wasn't my money. Good luck getting a future trophy!


----------



## TTTHHHPPP

*Just saw pics*

Thats not a Turkey. Maybe at one time but not anymore. Good thing you werent carrying your service arm when you picked it up. I would have shot it again.


----------



## GWSmith

Randy, I have no idea how long it's taken for me to read through all of these pages of replies. I do know that in the process of doing so I kept hoping that you would at least get your money back. I see that you did finally get almost all of it and thats definitely better than nothing.
I cant add much to this thread that has not been said already. 

In my mind I had a fairly good idea, or so I thought I did, of what this bird was going to look like...and when I finally got to see the pictures...
Wow...I was so wrong!
It's not just bad....That Turkey looks like Ned Beatty during and after the "Squeal like a Pig" scene in the movie Deliverance
It's the only mount I've ever seen that looks like it needs Rape Counseling.


----------



## AmishArcher

Honestly??? We couldn't just let this thread sink to the bottom of the thread ocean never to be seen or heard of again? HAD to bring it back?

That turkey haunts my dreams


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I guess turkey season is getting close. Great thread for guys taking birds to get mounted, print off Randy's pictures and tell your taxidermist, "my finished turkey better not look like this!" :grin:

Most popular turkey mount on the web, congrats Randy! :wink:


----------



## ShootToKill10

im terribly sorry for your bird that is unbelievably bad


----------



## miller_ritch

That guy should have his license revoked! I know you are probably in a bad position but, I wouldn't give him anything to mess up again. That is excusable.


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Very interesting. I had a taxidermist give me back the wrong bear rug. He said "no, thats yours.....". I said " can't be, I have pics of the bear I shot and it was a chocolate..." The guy was not going to admit his mistake so I just dropped the matter and will never use him again.


----------



## shooter22

Well, since you got your money back, this is the opportune time to takt eh turkey out and use him as a decoy. Cause any other Tom sees that turkey, hes gonna come and kick some butt, just cause he is butt ugly. 

*That bird screams "COME KICK MY ASTRISKs!*


----------



## PAstringking

wow....

talk about bringing this out of the archives!! Randy....i still feel bad for you. i dont know how you handled it so calmly


----------



## lonewolf93

Someone should delete this thread. Its just painful to look at.ukey:


----------



## popestev

Where did the pics go?


----------



## lonewolf93

Page 9.


----------



## greatwhite

*Ahhhhhhhhhh.....*Its back......Funny thing is my TAXI just called today to let me know that my pheasant is done it better not look anything like this.....Randy I feel for you man.....You Chris and I need to hook up sometime. My rod and gun club starts their 3D shoots soon.


----------



## KickerPoint79

I was watching a turkey hunt the other day and thought of this bird. I must have sensed his return.


----------



## Nichko

Can you say 400.00 decoy? That is horrid, I hope you got some $$$ back...


----------



## whitewolf1

That thing looks like it did 6 months in general population in an Emu prison.

Glad you got your money back.


----------



## pabuckslayer08

It would make a good decoy, I was wondering what happend to this thread


----------



## gutjuice

Ray.Klefstad said:


> This is a very sad story. I feel your pain. I hope you can work it out with him to at least get a refund and give him back the bird.
> 
> I would tell him how upset and disappointed I was, then ask him if he would be happy with that mount? If he lies and says "Yes", then I would get other customers of his to decide/vote on it. Or put it on display in a very public place and say "here is a mount by X taxidermist. Is this a natural looking mount? Would you pay $400 for it?" Public humiliation often works better than private confrontation.
> 
> On the positive side, now it is time to go out and get another turkey with your bow. :wink:
> 
> I think the funny deer mount they're talking about is this one.
> 
> Ray


.....that's ....Fugly :mg:!!!!


----------



## razortec 0001

Wow.....


----------



## Eugene Crabs

WOW!!!
That is bad! The Turkey version of the "Ugly Duckling"


----------



## snookfishin

:mg: LMAO thats just messed up!!!!


----------



## Greg W

The pictures that were included on page 1 when this thread first went up last year were much better (i.e. funnier) than the ones now on page 9. I wish they were still available. I can say without question that this is the most entertaining thread that I have ever read on any forum.


----------



## huntindoc

Why can't I see the pictures? Just see some boxes with 'this photo moved or deleted' 

Sounds like it must be hideous. I don't blame you for being mad.

hd

Ok I found the pictures. I'm speechless! That looks like a 1st grader glued each feather on one at a time. That guy will get sued by someone if he ruins a trophy that means enough to the right guy.


----------



## King

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I guess turkey season is getting close. Great thread for guys taking birds to get mounted, print off Randy's pictures and tell your taxidermist, "my finished turkey better not look like this!" :grin:
> 
> Most popular turkey mount on the web, congrats Randy! :wink:


Thanks Lou. I really, REALLY appreciate it. :wink:


----------



## King

TTTHHHPPP said:


> Thats not a Turkey. Maybe at one time but not anymore. Good thing you werent carrying your service arm when you picked it up. I would have shot it again.


I actually had my sidearm in the car. Believe me, I thought about it for a second.


----------



## King

PAstringking said:


> wow....
> 
> talk about bringing this out of the archives!! Randy....i still feel bad for you. i dont know how you handled it so calmly


Geez Chris, up until this evening, I had almost had this God forsaken thing out of my mind. But now since someone, unfortunately, had to bring it up again, I'm dreading the thought of taking another trophy bird and taking it to another taxi. 



greatwhite said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhhh.....*Its back......Funny thing is my TAXI just called today to let me know that my pheasant is done it better not look anything like this.....Randy I feel for you man.....You Chris and I need to hook up sometime. My rod and gun club starts their 3D shoots soon.


Jeremy, I hope you get your money back. After my experience, I know he can't mount anything... I pity his wife... And yes, all 3 of us are going to have to get together one of these days. I'll be at Camp Mack in a week and a half for their 3d shoot with one of my CID sergeants and a couple other buddies of mine. A really good time.



Greg W said:


> The pictures that were included on page 1 when this thread first went up last year were much better (i.e. funnier) than the ones now on page 9. I wish they were still available. I can say without question that this is the most entertaining thread that I have ever read on any forum.


I'll see if I can dig up the original pictures for you guys. I am very hesitant to do so... But anything to get a laugh from the AT community. :darkbeer:


----------



## throwssticks

man, i kept reading to use it as a decoy. i doubt a live bird would come into that thing. that is the ugliest thing ever. i am sorry to hear that you got screwed on that deal.


----------



## King

All I have left is my beard. It was my first bow bird and had a 11.5" beard, 23lb, 1 1/4 spurs. My biggest bird to date. Anyways, here is the original picture after I shot the bird and then some of the horrid pictures.


----------



## 2 Ultras

JEEZ!!!! It looks like Cloris Leachman.


----------



## King

I still find this funny that this ugly thing has almost 27,000 views.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Beamen123 said:


> Thanks Lou. I really, REALLY appreciate it. :wink:


Sorry buddy but everytime I see that mount, I have to laugh!

Just remember we are laughing with you, not at you! :grin:


----------



## King

That's very true Lou. The memories of what I went through with that taxi will haunt me the rest of my life. Although it really is hilarious to think about though. That thing was the most pitiful mount I've ever seen and probably ever will see. It was nice knowing you guys had my back. :darkbeer: I owe you a beer Lou.


----------



## mozy

WTH is that thing supposed to be standing on? It looks like a four year olds birthday cake. That may be worse than the mount itself.

If nothing else, you got a good decoy.


----------



## swamphunter1968

Its too bad someone don't email the link to this thread to Barrys website, along with the number of views! :wink: The power of the internet...

Sorry to here about your bird, but glad you got most of your money back....


----------



## buckmark23

This thread should be a sticky for turkey season!!!:shade:

Everytime I see this thread, I have to click and look at the pics. It's like a car wreck that you slow down and take a look but you know the outcomeukey:


----------



## biotroller

Looks like turkenstein! Glad you got the $ back. I've looked at the thread 20,000 of the 27,000 times, puts a smile on my face every time! I should post up the pics of the hybrid striper I had mounted, the taxidermist drew the horizontal lines on it with permanent marker! Someone has a sharpied bow, I don't know anyone who has a sharpied fish! I was sharpie before sharpie was cool!:shade:


----------



## LeftemLeakin

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Sorry buddy but everytime I see that mount, I have to laugh!
> 
> :grin:


+1



Man I'm sorry, can't believe someone would try to pass that off as a mount.
That thing is killing me.


----------



## ex-diver

Whoa!:mg: I've got a feather duster that has more plumage than that, that.....that.... we'll just end it here! Man, I'm sorry Beaman but at least you'll always have the memory hunt anyway.
By the way I do like the lamp.:shade:

Have a goodun and best of luck,
G


----------



## King

Thanks for all the comments folks.


----------



## HogginIT

I really hate that this happend to you but I have spent the last hour and a half reading all this stuff and laughing so hard it hurts. 

One of my first turkeys was that size and I am still kicking myself for not getting it mounted but then again... maybe not.

I am going to have to give this thread a prize for one of the funniest things I have ever seen in a forum. :first:


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Man...after seeing those pics....its hard to believe that someone would try to pass this off..


----------



## broadfieldpoint

LeftemLeakin said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm sorry, can't believe someone would try to pass that off as a mount.
> That thing is killing me.


+ 2...me too


----------



## shooter22

I just keep gettting _Tim the Toolman Taylor Taxidermy service_ in my mind. with the Slogan as;

Best mount available using A staple gun, spray adheasive, and a high output fan!!!


----------



## Skeeterbait

Oh man, I've seen jakes look better after having the snot beat out of them by a old tom:mg:


----------



## Paul Morris

buckmark23 said:


> This thread should be a sticky for turkey season!!!:shade:
> 
> Everytime I see this thread, I have to click and look at the pics. It's like a car wreck that you slow down and take a look but you know the outcomeukey:


:thumbs_up

This thread is a classic and deserves a place in the hall of fame if no other reason that when I have not so good a day and need a laugh, those photos bust me up everytime!

Best of luck on the hunt this year and hope you get a trophy and a great mount.


----------



## AmishArcher

I still woulda liked to see this thing in real life. 
The head on that is so fake, looks like it was airbrushed with krylon. you have no idea the guilty laughter you've brought to the people on this website. You're the AT version of Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## goodnottygy

rayburn62 said:


> I am sorry man. I think my decoy is more realistic.


Man that is ugly....looks like a $400 decoy to me...too ugly for the house and it is so ugly that a hen would not want to mate it, but a big gobbler might want to kick its butt, just for being ugly!


----------



## childs47

:grin::grin:


----------



## King

childs47 said:


> :grin::grin:


On that particular day it was more like ukey:ukey:


----------



## SuchLike

OMG. It looks like a constipated, bw legged tureky that is in the midst of evolving in to a pteradactyl. I have seen some ugly mounts in my life time, but buddy, this one is head and shoulders above the rest. 

If a turkey sees that thing, it will give him nightmares on the roost. I think they refer to it as turkocy, which is an avian form of leprocy. YOWZA!


----------



## King

In case some of you didn't read the outcome, I did return the bird and got my beard back. So no, no $400 decoy coming out of that thing. I wouldn't even have the guts to do that to the birds I hunt.


----------



## 458win

Wow is a understatement! this thread is hilarious. However I do feel for the original poster as that was a awesome bird and should have made a very awesome. memorable mount. I am really really cautious on who I take my animals to. Always ask for pictures or examples of work done before and if possible call up people who have had similar mounts made to get there take on the taxidermist. 

Man that sucks! I would have lost it when she said "Oh it turned out great"


----------



## King

458win said:


> Wow is a understatement! this thread is hilarious. However I do feel for the original poster as that was a awesome bird and should have made a very awesome. memorable mount. I am really really cautious on who I take my animals to. Always ask for pictures or examples of work done before and if possible call up people who have had similar mounts made to get there take on the taxidermist.
> 
> Man that sucks! I would have lost it when she said "Oh it turned out great"


I am the original poster. It was difficult, believe me. Luckily I have a very cool head. And I did do my homework. He had some nice mounts in his shop and many pictures. Unfortunately, mine didn't really turn out that way.


----------



## Louisianaboy

Looks like he groomed it with a firecracker!


----------



## Yamahog12

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


Oh man! Salt in the wound!


----------



## Yamahog12

That does look pretty bad! 2 years ago I killed a nice 8 pointer that weighed 195 lbs. Biggest deer I've killed. I had another buck mounted about 10 years before and it looked great so I took it to the same guy. He was also my partner in the local archery league at one time. The second time around wasn't so good. The deer just looked awkward as hell but I didn't say anything.

When I looked at it at home, the antlers looked like they were sitting on a ridge on top of the head, and the eyes looked like they were modeled after Marty Feldman. I was PO'd but I remained silent as this guy was a friend. Now I just laugh about it with my buddies and I told one guy it looks more like it was killed with a bus than with a bow! The next one will not go to that shop again, though!


----------



## 0260b4u

*Dont feel too bad*

I dropped off my biggest buck to date at end of 08 season, a beautiful 13 point non-typical, when got the call to pick it up, he told me i dropped off a 8 point typical, I lost it, I threatened everything i could. And to make matters worse my deer has never been found he says. My family already has several beautiful typical deer, so i don't need another, only reason for mount was non-typical. Still going through small claims court. He claims i never dropped off a non-typ. deer. Even though i have pictures of it in back of my truck at his shop. Sad. I can only hope mine gets resolved. He has offered 1/2 money back, but what about my trophy, time waited, small claims and all of that. Even funnier is that he only offered 1/2 money back after he knew it was going to court.


----------



## 458win

Beamen123 said:


> I am the original poster. It was difficult, believe me. Luckily I have a very cool head. And I did do my homework. He had some nice mounts in his shop and many pictures.Unfortunately, mine didn't really turn out that way.


Wonder if he got them from someone else? I don't think any taxidermist can produce a truly flawless mount every time but at least should remain consistent. If he has nice mounts in his shop then hands you a rendition of a example of taxidermy I did in 2nd grade one must question his examples. IMHO


----------



## King

458win said:


> Wonder if he got them from someone else? I don't think any taxidermist can produce a truly flawless mount every time but at least should remain consistent. If he has nice mounts in his shop then hands you a rendition of a example of taxidermy I did in 2nd grade one must question his examples. IMHO


I couldn't agree more 458.


----------



## King

Man, that thing keeps getting uglier and uglier every time I look at it.


----------



## 458win

Beamen123 said:


> Man, that thing keeps getting uglier and uglier every time I look at it.


Maybe you can sell it to one of the big name taxidermy schools to use as a example of "what to do if you dont want your customers to ever come back"


----------



## cctstudio

HOLY ...I have seen better mounts that were handed down through three generations and wound up at a yard sale when it had spent the last 10 years sittin in a barn...lol..no really I feel for you and the whole situation...you were absolutely right for handling the matter the way you did..being in the business it still amazes me how some "taxidermist" get away with the quality of work they produce and yet people still continue to take them business year after year...on a side note...the one thing that would have made that mount look halfway presentable would be if that habitat scene included a "hot wire"fence and the turkey entangled in it...lol...
hope all goes well with your next trophy...


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

It looks like the taxi guy took a block of styrafoam and stuck half the feathers in it. Maybe of you took a barn fan and blew it on it so it looks like its strutting in gale force winds. Even the fan is crooked!
Sorry to laugh at your exspense. Not to funny for you. I'd pull the beard and fan and ask for your money back.


----------



## whitetailnut

Man, I feel for you. I had a similar situation(not as bad) with my taxidermist last year. I got a half mount done on my first bowkill which was a black bear. It was my fault for bringing the bear to him, but I thought that he was getting better. To make thing's worse it is a 4 hour drive to his shop and I made arrangements that I would pick it up on a sunday as I work Monday to Friday. So I make the trip there and behold, no taxidermist. After 3 hours I was finally able to get a hold of him and where was he? passed out at his cousin's place 25 miles north of his shop.:angry: When I finally met him I walked into the shop and saw my bear hanging on the wall. The head looks fine, but being a fall bear, it was alot fatter than how it came out. Already pissed off, I payed him the 750$ for the mount and left. I guess the point is that trying to save a few dollars going to someone like this isn't a good idea. From now on, I will pay the extra money, and get the quality and service from a true professional.


----------



## deercrazy56

sad to see that happen to an archer. There is a couple excellent taxis in NY that may be able to do something with that. My buddy just dropped off a couple of pigs so we will be seeing them soon so i will be sure to ask. was that taxi in PA? just curious dont need names


----------



## deercrazy56

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I'd pull the beard and fan and ask for your money back.


right on! I would definately try to get my money back and if not give thee old soap treatment like they did in the movie FULL METAL JACKET


----------



## shooter22

> In case some of you didn't read the outcome, I did return the bird and got my beard back. So no, no $400 decoy coming out of that thing. I wouldn't even have the guts to do that to the birds I hunt.


I kew you got money back , but man I figured he would never want to see it again. Unless he was afraid that it would get loose and make a public appearance somewhere. in that case, I could see him doubleing you moiney to buy it back, for sake of keeping its identy and appearance hidden from public viewing. 


That thing should have had a shrine built in its honor! (oh, pssst, it would have to be an ugly shrine to keep with the theme.)

I got no sleep last night. I had visions of Frankenbird limping around on one turkey leg, flapping a football between his legs.:mg:


----------



## passthru11

I had the same thing happen with my first buck, the butcher who i made it clear to, that this was my first buck and was getting it mounted. I get a call that he cut the cape up, gave me a smaller sized cape. now my deer looks like i shot it in texas not mass. Skinny with big rack. I was Ticked to say the least


----------



## greatwhite

[QUOTE=


Jeremy, I hope you get your money back. After my experience, I know he can't mount anything... I pity his wife... And yes, all 3 of us are going to have to get together one of these days. I'll be at Camp Mack in a week and a half for their 3d shoot with one of my CID sergeants and a couple other buddies of mine. A really good time.




OH MY GOD NO I DIDNT USE THAT GUY.....IT WOULD BE A COLD DAY IN YOU KNOW WHERE BEFORE I STEPPED INTO THAT SHOP....HE GOT A WONDERFUL REP. AROUND THESE PARTS.


----------



## King

greatwhite said:


> OH MY GOD NO I DIDNT USE THAT GUY.....IT WOULD BE A COLD DAY IN YOU KNOW WHERE BEFORE I STEPPED INTO THAT SHOP....HE GOT A WONDERFUL REP. AROUND THESE PARTS.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry. I was under the impression from your other post that you took it to this guy. Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Beamen123 said:


> ..... The memories of what I went through with that taxi will haunt me the rest of my life....


Randy, I don't know if even the best of therapists could get you over that one. I hope you get a big gobbler this year and end up with an award winning mount.

Tom


----------



## realtown12

*Whoah*

Are you sure you're not being punk'd? or something like that? I hope you get this resolved, tell him to used his own bird for his 10 year old to practice on. I feel your pain... :darkbeer:


----------



## King

realtown12 said:


> Are you sure you're not being punk'd? or something like that? I hope you get this resolved, tell him to used his own bird for his 10 year old to practice on. I feel your pain... :darkbeer:


Apparently you didn't read through the other 11 pages. :embara: I did get my money back and, no, I did not get punked. He tried passing that thing off as a "good" mount.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Just had to stop in, see that turkey and get my laugh for the day! :grin:

Poor old Randy, this thread is taking more of a beating than that turkey of yours appears to have took! :grin:


----------



## King

Ha. You're not kiddin' Lou! Almost 30k views and I guarantee you most of those 30k views got a laugh. Glad to be of service to AT members. :darkbeer:


----------



## Red Fletch

This one is just like the darn turkey that won't die. He haunts my dreams! I shot him, and shoot him, and shoot him, and he doesn't die. The arrows just bounce off or go so slow the turkey ducks and laughs at me........So for my therapy, I decided to get me a stuffer decoy so whenever I get up from the dream I could look at my decoy and say to him the Psycho Turkey is not real, the psycho turkey is not real. You get the drift.....:behindsof.........I have a turkey target in my basement and I shoot it everyday! I'm not sccccared of Psycho Turkey!.....:jaw:.....Sorry to show him again.....


----------



## sneekee_hunter

I just want to say "thanks" to who ever brought this thread back....It still makes me laugh so hard my abs cramp. By far the best thread *ever* on AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Leb_CRX

glad things got resolved and you at least got your money back

good thread


----------



## MNfreak

not to be an @$$ but your lucky you got the second refund. don't get me wrong that is a terrible mount but if i was the taxi i would have told you tough $*** we had a deal. you should have walked in there and demanded the second refund the first time instead of jerking the guy around a little


----------



## King

MNfreak said:


> not to be an @$$ but your lucky you got the second refund. don't get me wrong that is a terrible mount but if i was the taxi i would have told you tough $*** we had a deal. you should have walked in there and demanded the second refund the first time instead of jerking the guy around a little


I'm not going to get into a pissing contest. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pin cushion

Beamen123 said:


> Man, that thing keeps getting uglier and uglier every time I look at it.


It looks like it is rotting away with time


----------



## alligood729

How in the world I missed this one I'll never know, but I'm sure glad I found it! I'm glad it worked out for you, when I saw that first picture, I almost fell out of my chair! That bird looks like he opened the door just as a bomb went off. He looks kinda surprised and wide eyed!! A good friend of mine is a taxidermist, and does top notch work. I can't wait to show him these pics. I hope that this season, you bust one bigger than that one, you deserve it!

Thanks for the laugh, like someone else has said, I think I'll bookmark this one, when I need a lift!!


----------



## 2wyoming

What did the guy say when you got your $$ back?


----------



## King

2wyoming said:


> What did the guy say when you got your $$ back?


He sent it through the mail. :wink: I was kind of glad I didn't have to take a ride back to that place.


----------



## cujrh10

MNfreak said:


> not to be an @$$ but your lucky you got the second refund. don't get me wrong that is a terrible mount but if i was the taxi i would have told you tough $*** we had a deal. you should have walked in there and demanded the second refund the first time instead of jerking the guy around a little



Even if you did work like that? If so just do us all a favor and find the nearest cliff.


----------



## cujrh10

Beaman, that thing had to rabid or something. right????


----------



## King

cujrh10 said:


> Beaman, that thing had to rabid or something. right????


He was actually a beautiful, mature bird when I shot him. The taxidermy result was a hideous, God forsaken feathery creature that looked nothing like a turkey.


----------



## MNfreak

cujrh10 said:


> Even if you did work like that? If so just do us all a favor and find the nearest cliff.


your asking me to kill myself? real classy bud


----------



## SunRiverMan

I bet your taxidermy guy drives a Subaru. Sorry about the mount. SRM


----------



## King

MNfreak said:


> your asking me to kill myself? real classy bud


I'll reitterate myself. I don't want this turning into a bashfest. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## scottnorthwest

Man, finally read through this thread, I have never laughed so hard and been so mad at the same time. I don't think I would have been so easy on him.

Thanks for being a good sport through all this, and yes, this thread should last forever.


----------



## King

I'm sure it's going to be brought back up each and every spring. So no worries. :shade:


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

Hey Bea, My TURKEY was REEEEEally UGly when I gave it to the same guy....

And it came back like this........................................































View attachment 549525


----------



## King

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Hey Bea, My TURKEY was REEEEEally UGly when I gave it to the same guy....
> 
> And it came back like this........................................


That's just wrong... lol


----------



## swpahoythunter

swamphunter1968 said:


> Its too bad someone don't email the link to this thread to Barrys website, along with the number of views! :wink: The power of the internet...
> 
> Hmmm....wish I woulda thought about doing that before :grin:


----------



## bowtechhunter

I have 3 bucks on the wall.2 done by a state champ and 1 done by a world champ.All 3 are great mounts.When it come to getting a mount I do not take 
chances.I probably have 1,500 hundred in these 3 deer.To me it is worth it.
Anyone who is gonna get a trophey mounted should shop around and check
the work.My buddies first nice bow kill was a 10point.Went cheap.275.00 dollars.He hates himself.The mount looks like crap.


----------



## King

bowtechhunter said:


> I have 3 bucks on the wall.2 done by a state champ and 1 done by a world champ.All 3 are great mounts.When it come to getting a mount I do not take
> chances.I probably have 1,500 hundred in these 3 deer.To me it is worth it.
> Anyone who is gonna get a trophey mounted should shop around and check
> the work.My buddies first nice bow kill was a 10point.Went cheap.275.00 dollars.He hates himself.The mount looks like crap.


I did my research. He had some great looking turkey mounts in his shop. Were they his, I doubt they were now. I also checked other places quality and pricing.


----------



## 25ftup

we just had rodents destroy a old mount of ours, they ripped all the feathers off its back and ruffled the rest and it looks a lot better than that. he should have given you the $400 for putting that in your house


----------



## M-1

*Yep, that mount is awarded....*

The ole turkey finger.....


----------



## King

M-1 said:


> The ole turkey finger.....


Ha. That's great.


----------



## Red Fletch

Need to nake myseklf one of those with my next turkey!....:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBuckKiller08

That is the most beautiful BUZZARD I have ever seen!!!! is it legal to shoot one of those?


----------



## redneckinese

Sorry to hear that Randy. That was a fine looking bird before it got mounted. Must have been one of those taxidermy by number kits. Definately ask for a refund. And congrats on the bird.


----------



## easyeriq

It must make you feel great that you, or I guess your bird, has one of most popular threads on AT. Over 32,000 views and still going strong. WAY TO GO!!! Maybe you can get a better bird this year and get a presentable mount. Good luck.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

Randy... even trying to write this reply i can't not smile, that thing was so bad... I still feel for ya buddy, maybe we can get out after some birds? once this week is over i'm done with school so whenever man hit me up. oh yea i passed your house the other day and almost beeped and then as i was already passed i saw you walking outside and was like... crap! anyway sorry about the bird again, even though he has become a legend!


----------



## sebarrier

I never venture into this section of AT but I was so bored at work today that I stumbled upon this thread and it has seriously made my week! I have sat here and read every single post and laughed until I have literally cried! Not about your incredible misfortune, but at the replies! Sorry about your bad luck but I'm glad everything worked out and you got your money back! 

I'm going turkey hunting for the first time this weekend and I doubt I will be able to sit there without laughing, thinking about this poor bird! 

Thanks for the entertainment!

~sarah


----------



## crazy4hunting

out of your misery, you braught joy to the rest of us. by looking at that mount i cant help but laugh.(not at you of course). dang thats bad. thanks for taking one for the AT team. sorry it had to go that way with your mount. wow, is that bad. thats all i can say, wow.


----------



## mainehunt

Wow, that turkey looks like it was pulled through a knot-hole..........backwards.


----------



## AmishArcher

PLEASE LET THIS THREAD DIE! Its a trainwreck. Poor Randy can't live it down


----------



## scottnorthwest

This thread will live forever.


----------



## Red Fletch

AmishArcher said:


> PLEASE LET THIS THREAD DIE! Its a trainwreck. Poor Randy can't live it down


Never say die!


----------



## heavyDARTS

That bird does look bad. Sorry to hear. It just goes to show you get what you pay for(most of the time).


----------



## crazy4hunting

heavyDARTS said:


> That bird does look bad. Sorry to hear. It just goes to show you get what you pay for(most of the time).


Did you read that in most areas a mount like this goes between 400-500 and he paid 400. Its not like he went the cheap route.


----------



## crazy4hunting

AmishArcher said:


> PLEASE LET THIS THREAD DIE! Its a trainwreck. Poor Randy can't live it down


do you rember when the maiting bear pic was all over and it just would not stop? look was avatar is. I think he can take it and enjoy the ride. Look at how much joy he is bringing to everyone!


----------



## Wishbone

Still one of the funniest threads , ever on AT right along with the guy that 
had the speed holes drilled in his riser


----------



## Dr.E

Shame to have that done to such an awesome animal! I feel for you!


----------



## camoman30

the head on that mount looked like it got pulled off a rubber chicken. dang man thats rough. glad you got your money back :boink:


----------



## Techy

That is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You'd probably have been better off throwing it in the freezer and looking at it once and a while.


----------



## MNmike

*almost forgot about this thread*

It's right there with the thread with taking a Sharpie to your bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## capt ray

If you want any kind of bird mount check this guy out. Turkey mounts are $750 plus extras but Shane has won "Worlds Best" and more.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1054544991


----------



## King

easyeriq said:


> It must make you feel great that you, or I guess your bird, has one of most popular threads on AT. Over 32,000 views and still going strong. WAY TO GO!!! Maybe you can get a better bird this year and get a presentable mount. Good luck.


Unfortunately, no bird this year. But hey, there are many more years to come to try and tag another one.


----------



## Trooper 08

*Taxidermist*

If you could pm me this individuals info. so I know to stay away from his shop. I live in West Chester but did live in New Holland.


----------



## cujrh10

Gobble gobble!


----------



## pabowhuntsman

LOL!
This thread must hold the record for the longest living thread on AT!


----------



## AmishArcher

shame on you for bringing this back up to the top. Poor randy, shoulda never shot that thing...


----------



## kjrice

That mount is so bad I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## cujrh10

AmishArcher said:


> shame on you for bringing this back up to the top. Poor randy, shoulda never shot that thing...


 I had to


----------



## cujrh10

Every time I see this it reminds me of Gobbles off of south park


----------



## FroMan

I'm sitting in class and can hardly contain my laughter. That's pretty hideous. Seriously. 

That's awful. :mg:


----------



## ghost1

God I love when this thread pops back up


----------



## buck_hunter21

This is my fav Archery Talk thread ever....


----------



## SplashOfPee

My crap looks better than that "mount"

If you get it redone you should take that bird back to his shop in the night and dress it up saying it is the turkey from christmas past take pics of it near the shop and start a website.

You should PM me the guys name and I will prank call him.

i hope you get what you need done.


----------



## SEIowaArcher

What kills me is that they told you it turned out great. Looks like they stuffed him with cotton balls and stuck a plastic head on him.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

cujrh10 said:


> Every time I see this it reminds me of Gobbles off of south park


It does look like Gobbles  I think that taxi was doin a little :darkbeer: & :smoke: when he did that. Can you even use it as a decoy?


----------



## Chihua33

Good lord! I don't even know what to say about that!


----------



## TN Delta 581

that sucks man. I can't believe that someone who claims to be a taxidermist could look at that thing and say, " All finished, looks good!" Seriously?!?!


----------



## flathead

It's tail looks like a jake tail reversed. I've seen soaking wet gobblers look better than that. Did he drag it behind the truck before he gave it to you.


----------



## shooter22

Ummmmm, Hmmmm, I pray Dear Lord, that someone has the compassion to look at this poor, Um, ah, TUrkey? and even thought it has been preserved in stillnes my a man claiming to be a taxidermist, and give it a final burial in a good nice say, 75 foot deep hole(neeeds to be deep and safe from young eyes. The I Pray that you take this individual that has it in his mind he is doing a service to the animal population and their takers the hunters. and I pray that you, *SLAP A KNOT ON HIS HEAD THE SIZE OF A WATERMELON* and knock some sense into him, to let him know that he needs to leave nature and its preservation to you or at least other capable taxidermists. 

Im the mean time, maybe someone will bury this thread along with that hidious bird. ukey:

That is all I got to say about that!

Amen!


----------



## whb56

Beamen123 said:


> I'm going to call him first thing in the morning when his shop opens up. It's sad cause this is my best bird and with a bow to boot. 11.5" beard. Would have been around 4th in PA on the NWTF site. And to have it butchered like this... Just sad. I'm definitely going to ask for a refund. He can have the God forsaken thing.


take it from the best turkey hunter to walk the face of this earth, that tax. boned you right in the ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## lefty o

i feel sorry for the turkey! we all know turkeys are ugly critters, but it is downright disgraceful to have to spend eternity looking like that!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Ahhh Randy's poor turkey mount. The saddest display of taxidermist work on the internet!  

BTW: Randy got this resolved and the turkey is back where it belongs, at the taxidermist where he can learn from his mistakes!


----------



## MushroomHound

WOW!!! That is uuuuugly. I'd complain about that. 

I have a 21" 5lb Smallie at the taxi right now and I just took a piece of wood to him and he just finished a huge Northern for a guy. The main color was battleship grey with gold flake over top... I said "looks grey to me, I'd expect it to be more green". He told me to take a closer look at the next pike I caught. 

I almost fish exclusively for pike and I would've been very dissapointed with that mount. I know he can paint a smallie but I'm nervous.


----------



## seanhunter

That wouldnt even work as a decoy


----------



## Quickpin87

seanhunter said:


> That wouldnt even work as a decoy


It might!!! If they came in and seen the look on the birds face they might fall over stone dead without putting a load in em"


----------



## AmishArcher

I would have entered that mongrel in a show under the taxi's name so everyone can see it. To even try to play that off as a decent mount is a shame. I'm gonna go back to page 1 to see it again. That's HORRIBLE


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Nip/Tuck gone bad.


----------



## e-manhunt

I'm sorry, but I laughed out loud when I saw the pics. It almost looks like a cartoon of a turkey. I can laugh because i didn't spend the dough, but if I plunked 400clams on that i'd not be a happy camper.

Ask the guy -- has he ever seen a tukey before that wasn't in the store freezer section?


----------



## affe22

Bump for the new year.


----------



## gobblerFREAK

When i read through this awhile ago i couldn't stop laughing at peoples comments. But i do feel sorry for beamen.


----------



## King

Thanks guys... NOT!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

This should be made a sticky!


----------



## affe22

Beamen123 said:


> Thanks guys... NOT!


You have to take a little pride in having one of the all-time greatest threads on AT. Maybe we should take a collection to get your next mount done by a world-class guy.


----------



## erdman41

If you got a nickle for every view you'd have about $2000.


----------



## King

LiteSpeed1 said:


> This should be made a sticky!


Don't worry, they bring it back EVERY turkey season. :wink:



affe22 said:


> You have to take a little pride in having one of the all-time greatest threads on AT. Maybe we should take a collection to get your next mount done by a world-class guy.


That, I believe, is really the only positive that came out of that experience. A wonderful AT thread that will live on for the ages. :darkbeer:


----------



## quackshack

This is too bad. However, I can sympathy with this taxidermist simply because full-strut turkeys are probably the hardest mount to possibly do. Sometimes we refuse to do them. The problem is aligning all of the feathers because you have to place them one by one with a set of tweezers. Also, a tip for all of you, do not look at a deer mount and compare it to a bird mount. Birds are an art in their own. This is one of the crappiest paint jobs I have ever seen. The guy ordered a blank artificial head. This means he painted the head from scratch all by himself. These never turn out too well. Neither do the natural heads. What I recommend is when you drop off you bird to the taxidermist is to ask him to order a pre-painted artificial head. That is unless you have seen a bird done by that taxidermist with a decent paint job. It is to bad that most of my fellow taxidermists are such dirtbags.


----------



## Art May

*It was a nice trophy*

congrats on the harvest. That mount is sad im not making fun of you but wow I would be pissed as well.:BangHead:


----------



## scottnorthwest

This thread will certainly never die, I go away and come back two months later and there it is.....


----------



## btomlin

This is 1st time I've seen this thread.

Man, that is one ugly turkey. That would totally suck. My b.i.l went to pick up his deer once from a low fee taxidermist and it looked like a dog with a set of anters.

I see the thread is a couple of years old....How did the mount work as a decoy??


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Beamen123 said:


> *Don't worry, they bring it back EVERY turkey season.* :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That, I believe, is really the only positive that came out of that experience. A wonderful AT thread that will live on for the ages. :darkbeer:


 But if it was a sticky, it would be so much easier to find. LOL


----------



## King

btomlin said:


> This is 1st time I've seen this thread.
> 
> Man, that is one ugly turkey. That would totally suck. My b.i.l went to pick up his deer once from a low fee taxidermist and it looked like a dog with a set of anters.
> 
> I see the thread is a couple of years old....How did the mount work as a decoy??


Later in the thread, I explained how I took it back and got my money back. All I have now is the beard from the bird and nothing else.


----------



## dxtbuck002

That sucks i feel your pain i would love to get a full turkey mount that looks good not like garbage:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Beamen123 said:


> Later in the thread, I explained how I took it back and got my money back. All I have now is the beard from the bird and nothing else.


This thread is a classic, laugh everytime I see that turkey of yours Randy. 

You know turkey season is close when this thread reappears! 

PM Randy to make sure *NOT *to use that taxidermist! :wink:


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


That is a great way to look at it, you can still use it

Sorry to hear about that, however around here good full strut mounts run about 600 bucks, but the couple of guys that do them they look INCREDIBLE.

Looks like he just spent his first night in prison and dropped the soap ukey:


----------



## King

AdvanTimberLou said:


> This thread is a classic, laugh everytime I see that turkey of yours Randy.
> 
> You know turkey season is close when this thread reappears!
> 
> PM Randy to make sure *NOT *to use that taxidermist! :wink:


You got that right Lou! Our turkey season opens up at the beginning of May this year. Should be able to get out for the first couple of days. Not sure how much actual hunting I'll get done after June with the baby arriving sometime around the 13th. But I'll have at least a 4 or 5 weekends up at camp from October till the end of the year.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Beamen123 said:


> You got that right Lou! Our turkey season opens up at the beginning of May this year. Should be able to get out for the first couple of days. Not sure how much actual hunting I'll get done after June with the baby arriving sometime around the 13th. But I'll have at least a 4 or 5 weekends up at camp from October till the end of the year.


My season starts in May too for turkeys, entire month. That baby will change life for you my friend, but for the better! Hope the wife is doing well.

Whatever you do, don't show your baby a picture of that turkey mount, might give him or her nightmares!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

Hey Beaman, All this time later, have you ever just looked at that picture and just laughed? I'm not trying to get you mad but every time I look at that rediculous thing, I just have to laugh. I'm glad you got your $ back but think you still got robbed of a great trophy.


----------



## KickerPoint79

It's about time this one resurfaced!:thumbs_up


----------



## hoyt3

I know it isn't funny, but it SOOO is. I'm glad beaman got his money back, but seriously, like others asked....do you ever look at it and just laugh??


----------



## King

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Hey Beaman, All this time later, have you ever just looked at that picture and just laughed? I'm not trying to get you mad but every time I look at that rediculous thing, I just have to laugh. I'm glad you got your $ back but think you still got robbed of a great trophy.


Even though people keep bumping this thread, I actually do look at it a lot and laugh. It was an eye opening experience and one that I'll remember for the rest of my life regardless of this thread or not. So yes, I do, in fact laugh every time I see this thread and the ridiculous mount that this particular taxidermist concocted. I still remember the "discussion" I had with him about getting my money back. It took some coaxing and threats to post pictures of this "thing" everywhere but everything worked out fine.


----------



## 82ndArcher07

It looks like a giant rubber toy. Not very realistic at all.


----------



## Bowhunter110

this is the first time i've seen this thread and it started off interesting.. i read all the posts on the first few pages and the suspense leading up to the first pictures got me chuckling. when i saw the pictures i nearly fell out of my chair laughing so hard. man, i needed a good laugh. sorry it was at your expense. hope you got your bird on the wall and good luck this spring taggin another good one!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

ha ha oh no not this thread again... sorry randy but it was only a matter of time:tongue:


----------



## deerhunter17

I can`t belive he even let that go out his door. Sorry, but I had a good laugh!!! Hope you next one turns out better.


----------



## sahrpshooter

Dude I know how you feel trust me happen to me last year when I shot my first buck a nice 7 point very proud so I mounted it went too pick it up and my damn 3d target looks better than this deer!!!! 


I'm sorry again I know the feeling not good!

Hope yours ends better than mine did


----------



## Earl

Man that thing still makes me laugh every time I see it. Sorry Man


----------



## hitman846

Wow! That was one ugly Turkey......


----------



## bwhnter4life

Sorry for your such bad fortune. But that is why I like this site, people will post stuff on here to make you realise that some taxidermist do different work for different people. Like some people get the taxidermist who always does a competition mount on their animal, spend loads of time on it, so they can enter it in a competition, hince the name.

Other people get the work that makes the taxidermist money, the quick turn around time, doing it as a full time job pay. But both pay the same price.

Do your homework folks! Good work is in the eye of the beholder 

I personally did some looking for a turkey mount and ended up sending my bird to Hazel Creek in Missouri. Yeah I payed $850 for my piece of art but they did a heck of a job after visiting and asking question and recommendations.

Thank you again for posting but that was a great looking bird and deserved better preservation then that


----------



## luckyy

I want to buy that silly looking turkey. Please send me the info in pm. Im sorry but it just makes me smile when ever i see that turkey got to have it


----------



## LiteSpeed1

hitman846 said:


> Wow! That was one ugly Turkey......


From the OPs first pictures, it was actually a good looking turkey...then came the ressurection.


----------



## e-manhunt

sorry to Beaman, but everytime this one pops up I got to go back and look and laugh.


----------



## SCFox

I just applied for our spring turkey hunt. It got me thinkin about that old nasty turkey I saw on AT and wondered if that thread ever pops up. Question answered!!


SCFox


----------



## King

It pops up multiple times a year. Believe me... I know!


----------



## scrapejuice

This thread is of epic proportions!! Words simply can not explain what this turkey mount looks like, you HAVE to see it to appreciate it.

Sorry Randy, glad you at least got your money back. If you still have your beard and spurs, I'll send you a skin if you want to get it mounted.


----------



## bownrut09

looks like you got another decoy


----------



## tpbowhunter

Man, i hate to say it but that looks like crap..But look at the good side,you got one heck of a decoy...


----------



## AmishArcher

poor randy! This thread must drive you crazy, but at least its a good laugh for everyone. That turkey is so ugly i doubt it woulda even worked as a deke


----------



## rce777777

Man!! Whoever bumped this up, I just have to say thanks. I am at work and needed a good laugh. I got everybody in at my computer to look at that monstrosity. Had tears in my eyes when I saw it the first time. Sorry Beamen but it is funny.


----------



## jason17

rce777777 said:


> Man!! Whoever bumped this up, I just have to say thanks. I am at work and needed a good laugh. I got everybody in at my computer to look at that monstrosity. Had tears in my eyes when I saw it the first time. Sorry Beamen but it is funny.


Thats exactly what happened here. I click new post and saw this thread and i was praying it was this one. Took one look at it and starting laughing out loud. Co-worker heard and wanted to see. His quote- is that a road kill turkey-and he was dead serious.


----------



## jhunter1

wow


----------



## pabowhuntsman

*Oh No!...*

.... Gobbles is still alive! Never one to laugh as someone's misfortune but I must admit this thread always puts a smile on my face. Hey, keep your chin up. Spring is just around the corner! :wink:


----------



## abps1

One of the best threads of all time. This thread will still be "alive" 5 years from now!


----------



## Red Fletch

I finally forgot about the phyco turkey and you people go bringing it up again......:mg:.......thanks for the lesson on bad taxidermy.....sorry it was at your expense randy.......:darkbeer:


----------



## WesternMAHunter

ukey:OUCH!!!!!!

I would demand my $$ back.. too bad... what a beautiful bird.
sorry...


----------



## PAstringking

RANDY.....this thread will huant you forever


----------



## deertracker

It could be worse. And if this is someone's mount here, I'll apologize now for posting it.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/spo/1550916071.html


----------



## callou2131

My wife and I have been sitting here giggling our asses off at your expense. Sorry :teeth: That is the most gawdawful thing that I have ever seen. I was showing her this thread so she would understand why I needed to spend a good amount of $$$$ on a mount, she fully understands now, and I thank your turkey type bird for that.


----------



## ex-diver

Resurrected from the anals of time!:mg: Priceless!:shade:

Have a goodun B123,
G


----------



## TxGuy

I had a mouth full of sunflower seeds when I saw the picture. I'm still picking em up. Man, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## $dabucks

That stinks and $400 is a fair price.


----------



## MoNofletch

I have seen Reinharts that look better than that!!


----------



## airwolf

I didnt know whether to laugh or cry when I first saw this but I laughed. i dont like to laugh at another hunters pride and joy but that thing was just hideous!. glad he did good for it


----------



## ChuckT

Holy **** somebody quaretine that thing!


----------



## easyeriq

What a great thread. Just a recap for newcomers to this thread, he did get his money back after a few discussions. He only has the beard now. Turkey is no longer available for viewing.(although I would love to see current updated pictures) It was a long read when it was happening, I couldn't imagine trying for the full thing in one sitting. 
P.S by the looks of your sig, you have a new "mount" to look at


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

ChuckT said:


> Holy **** somebody quaretine that thing!


lmao!


----------



## Bubba66

easyeriq said:


> What a great thread. Just a recap for newcomers to this thread, he did get his money back after a few discussions. He only has the beard now. Turkey is no longer available for viewing.(although I would love to see current updated pictures) It was a long read when it was happening, I couldn't imagine trying for the full thing in one sitting.
> P.S by the looks of your sig, you have a new "mount" to look at




Thanks for the update.


----------



## skinny10

*Rip-off*

You could of bought B-Mobile for $70 at Cabela's, used the fake fan and it would look a 100000000000000X more realistic than that peice of ukey: work.


----------



## 3dn4jc

JOSHM said:


> DUDE I'm sorry but my wife and I have been laughing for 5 minutes I feel for ya brother, I know how exciting it is to go pick up a new mount, please keep us posted on how it goes, and don't take no for an awnser:wink:


Exactly! Looks like Barney Fife on crack, man I would be HOT!


----------



## callou2131

Your turkey is now the wallpaper on my computer. Thank you.


----------



## skwiggsgonewild

Haha I've read through this thread multiple times, and even though the ending was acceptable I still feel awful for you, that mount was hideous and that man has no place doing any work on turkeys. Good luck at getting one this year and hopefully a better taxidermy experience.


----------



## hunt1up

callou2131 said:


> Your turkey is now the wallpaper on my computer. Thank you.


Too Funny.:shade:


----------



## jjcard41

callou2131 said:


> Your turkey is now the wallpaper on my computer. Thank you.


I'm sorry to bring this back up but man this thread made me laugh! Never saw it before until someone posted the link in the "Funniest thing on Archery Talk" thread.
I'm still laughing.:thumbs_up

TTT


----------



## scrapejuice

this mount gets you in the mood for football season!!


----------



## AmishArcher

We need to lock this thing and let it die... Poor randy must cry every time it gets revived...


----------



## King

AmishArcher said:


> We need to lock this thing and let it die... Poor randy must cry every time it gets revived...


I actually find it hilarious. It's been so long that I've decided to laugh about it instead of crying. :wink: Every spring this thread will be back up and hopefully it reminds everyone to go to a REPUTABLE taxidermist instead of a crock.


----------



## HCH

lol...I needed a laugh, so I looked at the pics again.


----------



## jsh0927

Beamen123 said:


> I actually find it hilarious. It's been so long that I've decided to laugh about it instead of crying. :wink: Every spring this thread will be back up and hopefully it reminds everyone to go to a REPUTABLE taxidermist instead of a crock.


I hear ya. Sadly I knew exactly who you were talking about before you even posted it. Sorry for your loss dude it really sucks getting something like that back from someone who is saposed to be an artist.


----------



## bucknut1

jsh0927 said:


> I hear ya. Sadly I knew exactly who you were talking about before you even posted it. Sorry for your loss dude it really sucks getting something like that back from someone who is saposed to be an artist.


I really think he is one of the worst taxidermist anywhere, I really dont know how he is still in business. He isnt far from me at all


----------



## LiteSpeed1

My first thought was "can turkeys get CWD"?


----------



## MOC

The turkey is looking at you like he's asking you why you let this happen to him.


----------



## ghost1

I love this thread- I would like to buy that thing for my camp


----------



## E72

OMG...I just read this for the first time. Has to be the funniest thread Ive seen anywhere! Damn my stomach hurts! :sign10:


----------



## jsh0927

bucknut1 said:


> I really think he is one of the worst taxidermist anywhere, I really dont know how he is still in business. He isnt far from me at all


I totally agree, and he is not far from me either( about 10 min.). I hate to admit it, but his cheap prices got to me once also, never again. He probably bought the other turkeys on display there and is saying they're his work


----------



## tjandy

Wow Randy, that prolly wouldn't even work as a decoy. :lol: :wink:


----------



## bucknut1

jsh0927 said:


> I totally agree, and he is not far from me either( about 10 min.). I hate to admit it, but his cheap prices got to me once also, never again. He probably bought the other turkeys on display there and is saying they're his work


He got me once too, he mounted a female woody. never again


----------



## hoodedmonk

ghost1 said:


> I love this thread- I would like to buy that thing for my camp


Lol. don't spend any money on it! I can probably make you one that looks pretty close:wink: I wonder were that treasure wound up? He should send it to Cabelos just to see there reaction.


----------



## Red Fletch

tjandy said:


> Wow Randy, that prolly wouldn't even work as a decoy. :lol: :wink:


It will work just fine....
























If your looking to keep the turkeys off your lawn that is!........:mg:


----------



## hoodedmonk

Here just about done!....


----------



## BOHO

well hopefully the guy is out of business by now. any reputable taxidermist would never let anything like that out of his shop. good luck to all this year. be safe.


----------



## buck knife

I just found this thread and read it front to back,I wasn't laughing at ya bud,but i laughed hard at the mount,looks like a crackhead got his hands on it and did some taxi work. .WHY did you ever pay him for that in the first place?I would have went in there and told him to his face,thats one of my faults i couldn't say something good about shoddy work like that.It would have been turned into a hat and the taxi woulda been wearing it.lol


----------



## excal66

I had tears by the time I read through all of this thread.I feel sorry that he butchered a nice trophy like that but you cant help but laugh.


----------



## ghost1

hoodedmonk said:


> Here just about done!....


Now just drag it behind your truck for 2 weeks and it will look close


----------



## ssrhythm

I don't have time to read this whole thread, but when I saw the first pictures I freaking spit dip across my desk and nearly choked laughing so hard. I would be so ticked, but holy cow that is one hilarious looking mount. If I were you, I'd find a big, busy store nearby this dood and donate the mount to them with a big "Crackeadz Taxidermy 09 Turkey" placque under it. Of course use their real name and let everyone in the area know what kind of work they do. Other than that, you've just got to live and learn and laugh this one off. You definitely have a great story telling piece there!


----------



## ssrhythm

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/lugnut_2006/DSCN0142.jpg

"Is that YOU Brother?"


----------



## KickerPoint79

The legend continues...:wink:


----------



## ssrhythm

Tiny Tim will be as famous as the Jordan Buck if I have anything to do with it! Now we have Tiny Tim and his long lost brother Mr. Gobbles to keep us digging through the archives for years to come!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

ssrhythm said:


> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/lugnut_2006/DSCN0142.jpg
> 
> "Is that YOU Brother?"


I still say this little guy looks like one of the Olsen twins.


----------



## Booner1331

48,000+ hits......LOL


----------



## Kansas Jack

THERE MAY BE HOPE FOR YOU YET!!! see if you can find a taxidermist that has a steamer. he needs to put the turkey on a mounting stand. position it at a 90 degree angle steam the feathers next to the base or skin then use a regulater while steaming to adjust the feathers and lay them in feather tracks. the head can be replaced. the skin in that area can be steam softened and pulled loose. anew properly done head can be installed and the skin superglued in place.
i was a taxidermist for over 20YRS. and specialized in restoring mounts of all kinds for museums. hope this helps. if this taxidermist couldnt do it right the first time he probly cant do any better a second time. ask for your money back.


----------



## Kansas Jack

Guess my post was to late{{{{ sorry bud.


----------



## Jonny Boy

Im sorry...soo sooo sorry....


----------



## farmerd

Thanks for the laugh. I'm sorry, but that is the worst turkey mount I have ever seen. I hope you got a refund. By the way, what type of head did he use? Looks like one of those fake heads off of a Wal-Mart decoy.


----------



## WesternMAHunter

ouch... hopefully he will give some sort or refund.. too bad..


----------



## King

I did get a refund.


----------



## skulley

OMG LMAO!!! I am sorry for laughing, really i am. i cannot believe that they let that THING leave their shop and that you paid for it. you deserve a full refund and a discount on a deer mount!!!


----------



## jeffkoz

*criminal*

that is border line criminal/ ,,,sorry


----------



## easyeriq

WIll this thread ever die? Maybe this year you can redeem yourself and get a bigger one and have it professionally mounted.


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim

Can you mail me that mount, I'd love it for halloween.


----------



## Fletcher43

*ttt*

WOW DUDE......... I've been a taxidermist for 28 years and I have NEVER seen a MONSTROSITY like that.....Friggin FRANKINTURKEY!..Get your money back!!!You may have to take him to court..Good luck..


----------



## Hoythunter01

Ray.Klefstad said:


> This is a very sad story. I feel your pain. I hope you can work it out with him to at least get a refund and give him back the bird.
> 
> I would tell him how upset and disappointed I was, then ask him if he would be happy with that mount? If he lies and says "Yes", then I would get other customers of his to decide/vote on it. Or put it on display in a very public place and say "here is a mount by X taxidermist. Is this a natural looking mount? Would you pay $400 for it?" Public humiliation often works better than private confrontation.
> 
> On the positive side, now it is time to go out and get another turkey with your bow. :wink:
> 
> I think the funny deer mount they're talking about is this one.
> 
> Ray



Someone needs to go bury this poor deer. (post 105)


----------



## Christopher67

*LOL,* this post is still going on what 2yrs later.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Christopher67 said:


> *LOL,* this post is still going on what 2yrs later.


And it still makes me laugh!


----------



## tpriest

AdvanTimberLou said:


> And it still makes me laugh!


Haha, you have the picture of the turkey mount as your avatar...that made me chuckle! :shade:


----------



## Christopher67

AdvanTimberLou said:


> And it still makes me laugh!



I can't blame the guy for being angry, but i would have looked them in the face and busted out laughing & at the same time asking for my $400 back LOL.


----------



## Twack!!

definitely not cool, that doesnt even deserve to be a decoy. sorry to hear about it bud


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

Are you sure i was dead when you dropped it off? 
I looks like it was beaten to death with a broomstick!ukey:


----------



## Sorgy

*ouch*

I cannot believe it made it into the house:mg: I would try him as a strutter for the spring season-- While the old gobblers are rolling on the ground you can run up and grab them
I cant let this thread die either- probably the 4th time I have seen it:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Red Fletch

Keeps going and going and going ..... Anyone bets on this going 1000 posts eventually?....Sitll getting posts saying to get your money back in two years...


----------



## CrunchTime

Wow!!!! Where's the nightmare medicine? I can't tell if it's looking at me or your side door. Wow!!!


----------



## 138104

I just want to post on this thread! Good luck getting one this year!


----------



## Bowhunt160's

Well atleast now you have a stuffer strutter decoy....


----------



## BOHO

I couldnt resist. That pic is now my desktop.


----------



## shaffer88

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


thats all you have since that thing would not enter my house


----------



## xtreme

ROFL , I cant beleive some of the post I read on here about the bird. I think I read you did get your money back. Well if you did then that's great. Sorry, but that bird, Uhh ! I will just take the post about the looks, and laugh at them instead of the bird.


----------



## pandyhunter86

*Dude*

Ive seen butterballs in walmart that look better than that!


----------



## brushdog

Christopher67 said:


> *LOL,* this post is still going on what 2yrs later.


yeah, and the turkey didn't get any better looking over time. this is like the 5th time i've seen it and its like a train wreck. I know what it is, but i have to open the thread to seen that darn ragged turkey again. To the OP, glad to read that you did get your money back and sorry you have to relive this crap again. Best of luck getting more turks


----------



## idavis

Someone needs to shoot this turkey again...it might help


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

oh no... not again


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Poor Randy.......poor, poor Randy!  

Yet another turkey season goes by and your bird thread gets resurrected!


----------



## ORarcheryboy

Ok is this actually serious or was it a joke?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

ORarcheryboy said:


> Ok is this actually serious or was it a joke?


Sadly, it was real.


----------



## fishfurlife

It'sssss Baaaack. :darkbeer:


----------



## RxBowhunter

I laughed out loud again. Every time I see this thread.


----------



## old Graybeard

bump


----------



## buck_hunter21

I love this thread......


----------



## goodnottygy

I laughed at this mount a year or so ago....I had to look at it again!! It is one sorry looking thing!!! LOL!


----------



## nelliott

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


I think that would scare a live turkey!!!!!!!!! That is the worst job I have seen. I had a turkey tail/angel mount that was messed up and a black duck that looks like crap but they dont even compare to that mess. Ouch


----------



## Dodes22

I think the Peep'n Tom decoy would be better off sittin' out in your trophy room... Wow, that is such a shame that it came out like that. Sorry buddy. Hopefully you can work something out with that guy, because that's just terrible, to put it nicely.


----------



## studlydj01

Death Blow said:


> Well at least now you have a $400 decoy to use.


i was thinking the same thing.ukey:


----------



## floridagobbler

Glad you got your $$$ back. I dropped of my biggest Osceola gobbler to the local taxi on 4/23/10 and now I'm having nightmares!! I should have not reead this thread!


----------



## okiehunt

Talk about beating a dead turkey this thing pops back up every couple months I bet this guy wish he never posted this thing. Sorry man...it does make me laugh every time i see it though....


----------



## grfox

Ive been reading this thread on and off for the past week. Only today did I look at the date and realize its over three years old!!!

Its definetly woth that much attention!!!!

One of the funniest threas of all time........


----------



## KickerPoint79

It's baaaack!!!!


----------



## trapper dan

This has got to be one of the best threads on AT Dang I love it. I bust a gut every time some one brings it back up.:hello2:


----------



## sddpse

WOW, that is awful.....Maybe he lost the skin and replaced it with one of those feather kits for decoys, looks about the same....


----------



## ManOfKnight

WOW...that is all I have to say. I think that guy would have ended up looking worse than that bird if I would have gotten charged that much for something that looks like he just used kindergarten paste, feathers, and play dough to create.


----------



## 45er

*His head should be on a wall!*

Lord, I had some crummy work done in 2008 on a couple of deer, but they were not in the same league (bad) as that. 

Criminal!

45er


----------



## skwiggsgonewild

Hahaha I love seeing this thread pop up, I really feel bad for the OP but it's just so damn funny what a pathetic attempt at a strutting turkey that joker made!!


----------



## ssrhythm

Good to see this again! We really should take up a collection and send it to the taxidermist with a card thanking him for the best thread conversation piece in AT, possibly internet history!


----------



## huntsman1024

That bird cracks me up every time I look at it. It reminds me of an unmade bed. Looks like the taxidemist took a sticky basketball and rolled it around in some turkey feathers from his studio floor, stuck some fake legs on it and a rubber turkey head from a childs toy. Then he took a feather duster apart to make the fan, glued that on there and called it $400. And, it looks like he did this all while under the influence of some serious pharmacuticals.


----------



## Hog Man

i would put that thing up in my lawn and let my neighbor kids shoot at it with bb guns until it fell apart. at least then you would get some good use out of it.


----------



## KickerPoint79

You can't keep a good thread down.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cmalone1

KickerPoint79 said:


> You can't keep a good thread down.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


I thought this thing had went away!! But then it comes back up!! I love it lol


----------



## huntcrazyinCA

LMFAO!!!!!! holy shat....this is to much...this is the first time ive seen theis thread and wow....that turkey is classic...i cant stop laughing right now!!!!


----------



## buck_hunter21

ttt


----------



## callou2131

Bump!


----------



## Sandilands

Sorry I couldn't/can't/won't read 2 and a half years worth of posts. Did this mount ever get fixed?


----------



## huntnfishnut

Epic


(he got the beard and most money back)


----------



## BuckeyeNative

This thread never gets old!


----------



## huntdrut

keep er rockin. i'd love to see one of his deer mounts. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## King

Sandilands said:


> Sorry I couldn't/can't/won't read 2 and a half years worth of posts. Did this mount ever get fixed?


Wow. Didn't think, or so I hoped, this would ever get bumped again. I got basically all of my money back and was only able to retrieve the beard. The rest of the "mounted" bird was useless. Everything was butchered up.


----------



## fireman127

I would try to get your money back and if he don't publicly announce the name of the shop so no one else gets this done to them. I would definitely appreciate people telling me that he sucks as a taxidermist.


----------



## srsbznz

HOLY NECRO BATMAN!!!!! But srsly being new around here this is the first time I've seen this and wow some guys dont need to do taxi work!!


----------



## deertracker

This thread will never die.


----------



## AmishArcher

:lol:

i'm guilty of having kicked this thing back to the top before. I love this thread!!!


----------



## flinginairos

I LOL everytime I see that bird!!!


----------



## Sniper26

the turkey should be the official archery talk mascot!


----------



## srsbznz

I looked @ the pics and spat my mt.dew on my screen. and I agree sniper i should be!!!


----------



## scrapejuice

Sure hope that no one gets a mount this year that can top this!!!


----------



## Whackdaddy

Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Wholaverj

Heros get rememberd but legend threads on Archerytalk never die!


----------



## callou2131

Bump for any new members


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## King

Once again, the thread gets bumped. *sigh* I'll never live this one down...


----------



## pinshooter

Beamen123 said:


> Once again, the thread gets bumped. *sigh* I'll never live this one down...



sorry heres another bump cause I just saw it. what an awful mount! be careful what you post  this thread will never die lol


----------



## dt5150

here's one. while it may not be the worst, it ain't too good. this was my very first deer. one of these days i'll take a cape from a doe or something and get this fixed. there's this gray puddy substance all around the eyes and even up on to the bases of the antlers. it's one of those "i wish i knew then what i know now" kinda things. i'd never had a deer mounted before and didn't know good from bad.


----------



## dt5150

another


----------



## AintNoGriz

Wow, that is one bad deer mount!


----------



## crawdad

Sorry dt, but Beaman 123 has you beat in my book. 

Come on Beaman, don't dread it, embrace it! You are a legend, and with some good taxi work, you would have been just one more hunter who killed a turkey, instead of the one who brought joy and laughter to so many.

Don't be too hard on the taxis guys. I hear those chemicals they use are toxic.


----------



## flinginairos

dt5150 said:


> another


:roflmao:


----------



## ngurb

can't believe i have never seen this. after a terrible day at work i just about fell off my chair. haven't laughed that hard in a long time. i made something like that in grade school with elmers glue and feathers. can't stop laughing.


----------



## callou2131

Beaman I just had to bump it. I think it is a very informative thread, and helps people see that there can be a huge difference in taxidermists and to do their homework. I have seen alot of bad mounts lately, So it is a learning experience for some new guys.


----------



## hunter177

I just saw the pic of the mount, that's nasty. It completely dishonors your trophy and it is a heck of a good gobbler, Congratulations on the gobbler and I'm sorry it got messed up. $400 is about the rate around here. I would have said something especially after seeing his other work and liking it. I hope you can get it fixed somehow.


----------



## flathead

Bump for Beaman123!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Roskoes

I think this thread is heading for a record. Wasn't that Bowhunterchick thread from last year up to about 100K before the moderators shut it down?


----------



## alxb2003

epic
should have a vote for worst 1.
my vote goes to the ghey cat!


----------



## bowmanxx

:mg:


----------



## alxb2003

ttt


----------



## cwa1104sab

I'm sorry but I just have to keep the years old post going and I also wanted to get in before they locked it...One of the funniest posts I've read on any hunting board. Thanks for having a sense of humor about it Beamen123 !


----------



## JLARCHERY

WOW that is really bad!!!!!!! Sorry man nice bird though


----------



## 05cummins

i cant get over the prices now a days


----------



## ProngHunter

I can honestly say that in my 30 years, I have never ever ever not ever laughed so long or hard in my life.......EVER! From reading that very first post and scrolling down to actually seeing the first picture of that bird.....priceless! My entire body hurts from laughing for 30 hard minutes.


----------



## nelliott

I just spend well over an hour to find this thread to bring it back up to the top. I do believe this thread will go on forever.


----------



## Brshpile

Perfect timing! Turkey season coming up and I can look at this thing and die laughing everytime. That thing kills me.


----------



## Brian F

sweet baby Jesus that is awful! But on the bright side it's almost turkey time again! Long live the worst mount know to man.... sorry about that


----------



## Where's Bruce?

I see why your feathers are ruffled. Might make a fine decoy though...other birds will wanna kill it so it can't breed! ROTF!!! If Erkel were a turkey...


----------



## Northwoodslayer

Damn base looks like merangue! I would tell him money back or we go to court! I have seen many taxidermy horror stories! Here's some advise to those who are out there and want to get a quality mount. Check out the taxidermist first. Ask to see his portfolio, look aorund the shop and see what he's doing. I fyou don't see any current mounts, see one's that aren't nice, or a filthy shop, leave! Most taxidermist who are good will proudly show off their work. In your case you could do what one man did when upon picking up his muskie, noticed it was the wrong color and girth. He beat he taxidermist with it, then got his money back. I think a turkey would hurt about the face and neck. :wink:


----------



## Sluggersetta901

I think your taxi has been snorting his bondo


----------



## mark j

bump for a laugh...


----------



## WVohioFAN

WOW. This is the first time I've saw this. I didn't read the entire thread but I hope that guy either:

A. Didn't pay for that Taxidermy job or
B. Got his money back if he already paid for it


What a disaster.


----------



## redrivergar

I just keep hoping it's a joke and we all got punked! I don't see how any professional taxidermist would let that leave the shop. I would tell the client that my dog got to it and offer to have his next deer and turkey mounted for free and then contract the work out to someone that knows what they are doing! If it's not a joke then I am glad you got your money back and I am sorry about your trophy, but lesson learned.


----------



## BP1992

More pics, less talk


----------



## d3ue3ce

Those pics are always good for a laugh!


----------



## swinestalker

It was funny last year, and it's still funny this year!


----------



## huntnfishnut

swinestalker said:


> It was funny last year, and it's still funny this year!


and it will be next year too. pretty sure it is now a rite of passage around here


----------



## AmishArcher

ttt to give Randy more nightmares... and for a good laugh...


----------



## AmishArcher

dt5150 said:


> another




:lol:


----------



## huntnfishnut

Crackhead buck? lol


----------



## AmishArcher

this thread is my favorite


----------



## td051

Wow. Sorry dude. Personally, I wouldn't have paid penny. Would have told them to keep it and cut off the beard, then walked out the door. Maybe they can re mount it??? I have had deer re done, but don't know if it's possible with turkeys.


----------



## jkullen

I would not have paid him for that


----------



## obsessedLSS

haha....love this thread every year!


----------



## broadheadnut

zap said:


> I agree.


but then he would have nothing to post on AT!!!!!!!


----------



## AmishArcher

Well, in honor of turkey season closing in on us, I think its about time to resurrect this thread. 

I still chuckle about this every time I see it.

Bless your heart, Randy


----------



## scalici5

Sorry dude. I wouldn't pay for it. Get a refund or go public with his name.


----------



## brushdog

I love everytime this comes back up. Makes me laugh.... i have to open it, its like the train wreck story. Sorry brother


----------



## Whaack

I love this thread every time I see it.


----------



## AmishArcher

lots of new folks sign on here every day. Lets give em some entertainment from back when AT was great...

Sorry bout the nightmares randall


----------



## flippertn

Lol I read like the first 15 pages everytime this comes back to the top. I know it's not funny at the time but dam this is hilarious. I just sit and put myself in his spot and try to imagine my thoughts when they showed it to me at the taxi shop. Lmao


----------



## Aaron/VA

I read about 15 pages also... lol, that is terrible. 5 years later can you look back and laugh yet?


----------



## King

scalici5 said:


> Sorry dude. I wouldn't pay for it. Get a refund or go public with his name.


If you would have read a little further in the thread, you would have seen that I did.

And yes, I've been able to laugh about this for a couple years now. :wink:


----------



## Fullerc

Holy crap


----------



## jdhunter11

So since I dont have time to read ALL these pages, whats the deal? You got a refund... Did you get it "salvaged" or remounted? Did you keep the mount or give it back? Did the guy issue an apology? Or was he just joking about that mount and gave you the real one later? 

Wow, that was an ugly mount... sorry


----------



## obsessedLSS

amisharcher said:


> lots of new folks sign on here every day. Lets give em some entertainment from back when at was great...
> 
> Sorry bout the nightmares randall


lol


----------



## ProngHunter

TTT....again. This thread has to roll throughout the entire Spring Turkey season. Still the greates thread ever.


----------



## jake pfeffer

Mount not so good, refund is in order. Btw, nice bow!!!!


----------



## iceman14

That bird makes me laugh every time. Never gets old. Should be an avatar.


----------



## King

jdhunter11 said:


> So since I dont have time to read ALL these pages, whats the deal? You got a refund... Did you get it "salvaged" or remounted? Did you keep the mount or give it back? Did the guy issue an apology? Or was he just joking about that mount and gave you the real one later?
> 
> Wow, that was an ugly mount... sorry


I got a refund. The only salvagable thing on the mount was the beard. That was all I was able to get back from it. I gave the "mount" back to him. No apology from him or his wife. That was the real mount. Sad, but true.


----------



## spekwa91

This was fantastic. Worth the time to read it lol. I have my first turkey at the shop now. Double bearded Tom. 11" & 10 3/4. 1 1/8" spurs. 26 pounds. Hope it turns out better! Ever shoot another Tom?


----------



## SilentElk

AmishArcher said:


> Well, in honor of turkey season closing in on us, I think its about time to resurrect this thread.
> 
> I still chuckle about this every time I see it.
> 
> Bless your heart, Randy


Thanksgiving is only a few days away speaking of turkey season.


----------



## Lyncher68

SilentElk said:


> Thanksgiving is only a few days away speaking of turkey season.


Ah yes...its been a while!


----------



## icemanls2

That is the worst mount I ever saw!!! I hope I read right that you got your money back! Holy cow!


----------



## Executner

The best turkey taxidermists in the country are 750-800 per mount.

The amount of time it takes to correctly set feathers, etc absolutely justify those fees. Any taxidermist that quoted me 400 bucks would immediately be eliminated as a candidate.

I feel bad for you, man. Really unfortunate.


----------



## buck_hunter21

Every turkey season begins by re-reading this thread. ttt!!!


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Its a shame you couldnt salvage his feet. Hope you connect this year.


----------



## 1Hunter

I have a friend(Rich) who shot a spring turkey awhile back and took it to a local taxidermist that I know, my buddy tells me the taxidermist said his bird was spoiled and threw it out. I go over to the taxidermist's studio and asked him what happened to rich's turkey and the guy tells me he ate this guys turkey! I swear to god, now if you were to see this taxidermist you would know why - this sucker is 500lbs. Honest!


----------



## trkytrack2

This is the first time I've ever seen this posted and Lord that is one ugly bird. Sorry but I haven't laughed this hard in quite awhile. What a shame. It's a shame a guy would even call his self a taxidermist after letting something like that exit his doors.
I fell for the "cheaper and just as good trick" once before myself with a really nice whitetail buck I took with my bow. Never again. My buck was a scrapper but he now looks like he got his a*** kicked big time. I have two smaller bucks that were done by a well know taxidermist and the difference is unbelievable. I learned a lesson the hard way because I was a cheap tightwad.


----------



## southernend

I just saw this post today and didn't read all of it.I know who this 'taxidermist' is. Hes Barrys taxidermy out of Denver,PA. He screwed up a deer mount for me and a buddys pheasant.I'll never ever ever ever go back to this crook and everybody I know and meet tell them the same thing- stay the h### away from this guys shop with your trophies!!! He ruined mine and it cost me twice as much in the end aND I HAD TO SETTLE FOR AEUROPEAN MOUNT BY ANOTHER TAXIDERMIST!!!


----------



## MJR

Whoa. I.....I.....damn. 

Son......


----------



## venisonjunky

I would not bother carrying that home ! Let alone pay anything ! Wow that's bad !


----------



## venisonjunky

Why did you pay ? What is this guy who calls himself a Taxidermist his excuse for such bad work ?


----------



## Grizzlemethis

I kept reading this thread thinking that by page 5 or so it was gonna turn out that his buddies had talked the taxi into pulling one over on him and had pulled the ol switch a roo. I only made about halfway through so I assume that was never the case. Man that was a ugly mount, felt horrible for the guy.


----------



## ProngHunter

TTT. Beaman123, put the other pics back up. Turkey season is around the corner!


----------



## coop88

tag


----------



## Blue_Smoke13

Is it turkey season yet? ((Bump))

Glad I read this gem.


----------



## mlima5

Wheres AmishArcher? The 2015 season is almost here so your favorite thread is back!


----------



## just recurvin

That is funniest thing I have ever seen!

I could make a better mount by stretching the skin over a basketball! And making a head out of a toilet paper roll!


----------



## reaper159

Wow...


----------



## reaper159




----------



## hedp

reaper159 said:


> View attachment 2171152




lol


----------



## trkytrack2

Sorry but I just can't stop laughing about this. If this bird looked like that when he was alive, he would have ran out into freeway traffic.


----------



## Manning02

I've spent the last couple of days reading through this thread and it is absolute comedy gold. Beaman123, I guess your username is now King, glad it got resolved for you and that you are able to laugh about it. Quick question, in reading the thread, I noticed you mentioned a baby on the way back in the 2009 or 2010 timeframe. What does your 5ish year old think about the pictures? My 4 year old son, who I took hunting with me for the first time this past deer season as a 3 year old, thought the pictures of the mount were "the funniest bird" he's "ever seen." Also, as another asked, have you got another Tom since? Really hope so. Good luck on the upcoming season.


----------



## King

Manning02 said:


> I've spent the last couple of days reading through this thread and it is absolute comedy gold. Beaman123, I guess your username is now King, glad it got resolved for you and that you are able to laugh about it. Quick question, in reading the thread, I noticed you mentioned a baby on the way back in the 2009 or 2010 timeframe. What does your 5ish year old think about the pictures? My 4 year old son, who I took hunting with me for the first time this past deer season as a 3 year old, thought the pictures of the mount were "the funniest bird" he's "ever seen." Also, as another asked, have you got another Tom since? Really hope so. Good luck on the upcoming season.


I have yet to show any of my kids these pictures. I have a 4 year old boy, 3 year old boy, and a 7 month old boy now. My two oldest will hopefully be in the turkey blind with me this year. I haven't shot a mature tom since taking that bird. I haven't really spent much time turkey hunting, actually.


----------



## JHENS87

I wouldnt hunt them either after seeing that disaster of a mount. Your kids will have nightmares of that thing


----------



## flinginairos

I love how this thread comes back every year about this time. Classic!


----------



## King

flinginairos said:


> I love how this thread comes back every year about this time. Classic!


Speak for yourself...


----------



## buck_hunter21

Ttt


----------



## HoytorHell

King said:


> Speak for yourself...


Lol. One HELL of a turkey.


----------



## mlima5

Bump because turkey season just started here!


----------



## Bowguy867

This is an old post obviously. I did taxidermy a long time. Freeze dried heads were all I used. Can't tell from pic but it looks plastic. The head alone will run prob 100 bucks, the form, eyes, wires, base, injection material for feet if they were used or if not artificial feet. The finish work, paint, etc. you're at 400 bucks already n no one mounted it yet. 
Turkeys gotta be degreased, washed, etc. skinned, fleshed, hmmm price is going up. 
It needs to be preened, which is a babysitting fee for watching feathers don't move as it dries. Hmmm I still haven't included time to mount it. 
Bottom line is if you hear 400 bucks n the guy is talking about turkeys not pheasant go sone where else. He's gotta make money and 400 ain't even close so how is he doing it without cutting corners and screwing stuff up


----------



## Hidden Danger

That turkey looks like he just hit a line of meth. Maybe it was mounted in a meth lab. Hahahaha. 

Sorry Beaman. Not laughing at you , just laughing with you.


----------



## SilentElk

Annual bump!


----------



## Bow Me




----------



## air leak

Bump for a good laugh!!


----------



## IowaAssassin

Found this one a couple months back, just getting around to posting. I believe it's still for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Brett Thomas

Poor Randy
Lol


----------



## emtyhopper

This nice piece is for sale on St. Louis craigslist. Apparently they were both killed with a single shot!


----------



## brushdog

Haha. This has to be like bad food for you randy. Keeps coming back up. Poor thing just won't die lol


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

emtyhopper said:


> This nice piece is for sale on St. Louis craigslist. Apparently they were both killed with a single shot!


Woah!


----------



## buck_hunter21

ttt


----------



## nick060200

2 things i take from this thread: king doesn't shoot bemans any more and he still hasn't gotten a bird worth mounting.


----------



## 138104

Too good not to bump!


----------



## ksubigbuck

Every year I see this thread and experience multiple emotions. So funny, but sorry this happened to you...I would be hoppin' mad.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Great thread and turkey mount...... priceless


----------



## azscorpion

Seriously, dude could have put a feather boa on a Butterball and would have looked better!


----------



## kanigie

haaa


----------



## Live4hunting

Bump This was resurrected from the dead its 9 years old.. I wonder if the dude ever learned to mount a bird since then


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Just about every single full body wild turkey.


----------



## roosiebull

King's turkey aside from the horrible taxi work, looks constipated.
that was a very bad year for that turkey...must have done some messed up stuff in his last life...


----------



## Early Ice

It's just a stupid azz turkey. Tell him to keep it and walk away and request your money back. I'm just being honest....


----------



## vonfoust

Early Ice said:


> It's just a stupid azz turkey. Tell him to keep it and walk away and request your money back. I'm just being honest....



Think that boat has sailed.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I LOVE this thread......:set1_applaud::set1_applaud: Every time it surfaces I wonder if the photo is still going to make me laugh.....and it does.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: I see that turkey "mount" and it makes me giggle....then I laugh.....then my wife comes into my home office to see what is wrong with me. The "starving coyote" comment is priceless....just everything about this thread screams CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Bullhound

Tom on crack!!!


----------



## King

Heading out for opening day tomorrow with my oldest. If we shoot a good bird, I'm not sure what I'll end up doing with it. I'd love to get our first gobbler together mounted, but.... I'm a little gun shy after this escapade! :dead:

My middle son has joined me the last couple of years but he woke up this morning with a stomach bug and will have to sit this weekend out. He was tearing up this morning after his mom told him he'd have to stay home. We're hunting tomorrow at a buddy's farm but he won't be going back out after tomorrow. Going to try finding some game lands to take my middle son in a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

Ray.Klefstad said:


> This is a very sad story. I feel your pain. I hope you can work it out with him to at least get a refund and give him back the bird.
> 
> I would tell him how upset and disappointed I was, then ask him if he would be happy with that mount? If he lies and says "Yes", then I would get other customers of his to decide/vote on it. Or put it on display in a very public place and say "here is a mount by X taxidermist. Is this a natural looking mount? Would you pay $400 for it?" Public humiliation often works better than private confrontation.
> 
> On the positive side, now it is time to go out and get another turkey with your bow. :wink:
> 
> I think the funny deer mount they're talking about is this one.
> 
> Ray


It's funny this surfaced again...I am the proud owner of this beautiful mount. It actually got voted 7th ugliest mount of all time in a magazine a few years ago. I can't remember which one.


----------



## brushdog

Same as alaska at heart, I love when this thread comes back up. I too have to go to the 2nd page to see if the pics still make me laugh, and yep, they sure do!! Sorry Randy lol. Good luck with your sons! Hope you get to tag out with one of them with you. Give me a call if you need a better taxi for the next one :laugh::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Goodtime

This has to be a joke, ive never seen one that bad, looks like its bending over to take a dump. Ive got a bearded hen my uncle shot that was mounted with a jakes head, uncle didnt want it due to wrong head, put it in back of my truck, stayed there a month or so, looks better than this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Goodtime said:


> This has to be a joke, ive never seen one that bad, looks like its bending over to take a dump. Ive got a bearded hen my uncle shot that was mounted with a jakes head, uncle didnt want it due to wrong head, put it in back of my truck, stayed there a month or so, looks better than this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wish I could say it were a joke. It was not.


----------



## smstewa

I can only imagine the look or your face when you picked it up. This is classic


----------



## lunghit

Hows this museum quality piece?


----------



## avidarcher88pa

You guys would love this book









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

OMG I'm actually crying that freakin fox is priceless!


----------



## finelyshedded

jmclfrsh said:


> OMG I'm actually crying that freakin fox is priceless!


No kidding! Looks like a cartoon figure in stealth mode! You know, where they run on their tippy toes but legs aren't moving.

It's pretty sad what some hunters get back from some of these taxidermists out there! YIKES!


----------



## SBjanderson

I do not think that mount would even work as a decoy!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

I think that mount would be worth the money today.............just to laugh at.
It would probably sell on auction for a couple grand after all these years.
I mean What archery shop, worth its salt, wouldn't want AT's ugliest turkey on a shelf! 
Just to laugh at!







Just to laugh at!!!!! Look at the thing and laugh!
Got to love this thread.


----------



## Musgrat

This thread was and is still epic!!!


----------



## Goodtime

At least the beard is in the right spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Goodtime said:


> At least the beard is in the right spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The beard was in the correct spot; however, he had it twisted. Dumbest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Goodtime

Is that a double-fanned turkey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEC

This was in a Texas hog hunting "lodge" that I stayed at about 10 years ago. It was actually in the bedroom that I had to sleep in. :jeez: 

The hunt was just about as bad as this taxidermy piece.


----------



## Billie

Thanks for bringing this back! I have laughed until my head hurts!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

A couple more.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

I took my first turkey in to get mounted this year and this thread and pics was all I could think of. 


OP Would you be interested in selling the mount if you still have it?!?!!?!?!!?


----------



## 25ft-up

In all fairness, it was his first attempt at a squirrel while learning taxidermy, and it lost some weight, and ear tips, over the last 42 years. I shot it for him to practice on, and paid him $25 for the materials.

IMG_9985ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## CAPTJJ

It's almost turkey time....


----------



## King

Indeed it is. Anytime I shoot a turkey I'll have to get a fan mount. These images are so ingrained in my mind that I don't think I could stomach getting another mounted. :turkey: All I have left of that bird is the beard.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I friggin' love this thread...my mother was a taxi, and did some great work...I wish I had some snaps of her early work though...we had some bass that looked like they were painted with John Deere green...she got it figured out over time...


----------



## Early Ice

First off....sir, it's a turkey. A turkey...that's like mounting a Large carp. it's fun to shoot but....anyway, I agree, the turkey mount is hideous. i'd have said I'm not paying for this and use it as a ******ed decoy. i'm sure the tom's would shred it.


----------



## Early Ice

[email protected] said:


> It's funny this surfaced again...I am the proud owner of this beautiful mount. It actually got voted 7th ugliest mount of all time in a magazine a few years ago. I can't remember which one.
> View attachment 5858801


this made me laugh so hard. good stuff.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The first thing that went through my mind when I saw this, was did the Egyptians mummify deer with the pharaohs? 



[email protected] said:


> It's funny this surfaced again...I am the proud owner of this beautiful mount. It actually got voted 7th ugliest mount of all time in a magazine a few years ago. I can't remember which one.
> View attachment 5858801


----------



## lawyerguy1

Is this the oldest active thread on AT? It could well be the best too...:set1_rolf2:


----------



## mlima5

CAPTJJ said:


> It's almost turkey time....


Ha glad someone bumped it, did you see me mention it in the other thread? This thread never fails to make me laugh


----------



## CAPTJJ

Yes, saw the other thread and brought up this classic.


----------



## Wasatch-Vectrix

It's embarrassing that he even let that out of the shop...
That sucks man..


----------



## KSWoodsman

Wonder if its the same taxidermist who did this cougar mount?


----------



## TheKingofKings

Best thread of all time.


----------



## Hudsy

KSWoodsman said:


> Wonder if its the same taxidermist who did this cougar mount?
> 
> View attachment 6392443


This can't be real, can it??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky#Slevin

KSWoodsman said:


> Wonder if its the same taxidermist who did this cougar mount?
> 
> View attachment 6392443


Heavens to Murgatroyd!!!!


----------



## kspseshooter

And...... it rises to the top!! Lol
It’s amazing how much bad taxidermy is posted on this forum and the guys posting it act like they think it’s great. 

Taxidermy isn’t exactly something you want to try to find the cheapest price!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebHennek

Long live the 10 year old thread :l


----------



## King

I've learned many a lesson from this ordeal...

Can't believe he's STILL in business. :turkey::turkey:


----------



## Hudsy

Lucky#Slevin said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd!!!!


I caught that Snagglepuss reference... perfect!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck_hunter21

ttt


----------



## fallhnt

CalebHennek said:


> Long live the 10 year old thread :l


We need a sub forum for the classics 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ahhhh.... a turkey season tradition returns. 

Kinda like watching Ralphie on A Christmas Story in December.


----------



## brushdog

pbuck said:


> Ahhhh.... a turkey season tradition returns.
> 
> Kinda like watching Ralphie on A Christmas Story in December.


Yeah it is. I gotta go back in this thread and get my yearly fix of the best of the worst turkey mount. Sorry king LOL


----------



## gridman

This was one of the best threads ever......the only other one funnier was “the source gets banned from AT”........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashanks52

lmao this thread is fantastic. As a newer member I'm glad someone shared it


----------



## fallhnt

gridman said:


> This was one of the best threads ever......the only other one funnier was “the source gets banned from AT”........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao....I missed that one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good stuff...the decoys you can buy today look better than that hideous display of wretchedness.

I have a friend who got a deer mounted by a “competitive pricing” guy, name rhymes with Harry. I haven’t read all the pages here but it sure looks about the same quality.


----------



## Alaska at heart

brushdog said:


> Yeah it is. I gotta go back in this thread and get my yearly fix of the best of the worst turkey mount. Sorry king LOL


Definitely an AT tradition......bad mounts thread during spring turkey season. I've read through the entire thread a few times and some of those mounts make me laugh again like it was brand new. :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_rolf2:


----------

